# Bettering Fitness Standards while Waiting for BMQ



## Raquette

I'm 5'11'' 155lb.


I can do 30 Push Up.
Around 50 Sit-up.
I can run 3 km with no problem.
Grip Test: 105

Will I be ok for the BMQ, I mean does I have the minimum requirement to not Initally Fail because of my fitness level ?


----------



## chrisf

Yes.


----------



## Ender57

You should easily pass the fitness test without a problem and you are well on your way to making basic easier on yourself. The only thing you could do is get up to running longer distances if you're not already. Good luck though and have fun.


----------



## jswift872

i am 5'7
190 lbs.
grip test = 90
do 3km. alright i guess


i passed the physical!!!!!!!


----------



## spenco

What is the pace of the runs at BMQ, does anyone know or remember?  Will running an 8-8:30 min mile for 3 miles be acceptable at BMQ?


----------



## Bert

Its difficult for those that have been thorugh the course to answer questions like that.  You'll get alot of opinions on how fit you should be, on distances, and
endurance.  The simple answer is if you meet the minimum requirements you should not have a problem physically getting through BMQ.

BMQ in and of itself is not a fitness course.  You'll walk around, march around, swim, climb over obstacles, rush to meet timings, stand around and wait,
prepare for tests, rush to get your kit in order, laundry, practice drill, and all with little sleep and little time for anything but course work.  This may not seem
like a big deal physically, but with various stresses and lack of sleep, you feel pretty fatigued.  Graduation day is one you'll feel pride in yourself and the
platoon.

Anyways, you'll get various PT periods per week.  They will involve running, circuit training, strength training, swimming, obstacles, and general all
around fun.  Each week for the first five weeks they ramp you up from 3 km runs to 6 km runs once a week.  You'll likely get two periods of ruck marches
per week for distances of 3 km to 10 km over six weeks.  There are numerous drill periods and marching around from building to building.   Then theres
Farham at the end of the course and that helps top improve the endurance.  The runs are timed but there is no pass or fail.  Each recruit runs at their
own pace, yet you will be expected to show drive and improve during the course.

If you're a fitness fanatic particularily strength or cardio (like having a bench press around or running marathons) likely you'll feel BMQ is not 
challenging (physically) except for other aspects of the course.  Don't worry about it.  Once you get out of BMQ and move on to your training or gaining unit,
there'll be a gym or a track around and getting back into it isn't a problem.


----------



## Raquette

Thanks for the great answer Bert !


----------



## belkin81

spenco said:
			
		

> What is the pace of the runs at BMQ, does anyone know or remember?   Will running an 8-8:30 min mile for 3 miles be acceptable at BMQ?



As an NCM you do a whooping 1 run, in a pt course and its done at your own pace. Only the officers do daily runs.


----------



## nbk

When I did my PT test, the guy said that on regular force BMQ we would have to do another PT test in our second week or thereabouts with a shuttle run. Anyone have any more information about this? Sprinting is actually pretty easy, so I dont anticipate any problems.


----------



## Kevin_B

Ugh, I hate running....

I can do it, I just hate it.


----------



## Fusaki

I have seen some disgusting fatties make it through BMQ. There was one person I remember who seemed like her pre-BMQ training plan invovled stuffing as much pie in her face as humanly possible. She looked like a beached orca that sprouted legs... I used to love it when she cried on our webgear marches. This person was hated not because she was out of shape, but because it was obvious she didn't even try. On the other hand, a good friend of mine was pretty of out of shape when he got to Meaford. You could look at pictures of him before he joined the military and see that there was some serious flab around the midsection. But during every PT session he ran untill he puked. By the end of it, this guy had just as much respect from the course then the guy who got the Fitness award on graduation. He's still not the best runner, but he's in much better shape and I KNOW that when things get rough he WILL NOT QUIT.


Yes, the PT standards are pretty low. But you're pride should push you much farther then the bare minimum. DRIVE is contagious. The more you show, the more others will show. But if you choose to have no drive whatsoever, you'll be a hated and treated like a sack of shit because you're bringing everyone else down.


----------



## Bert

There is a PT test during BMQ that all recruits must pass.  Its not much different from the PT test in the application process except for the addition 
of a swimming test.  Its there to ensure the recruits still meet the minimum requirements.  If the recruit does not pass the test, then a re-test is done in the seventh week.  If the recruit doesn't pass the re-test, then the recruit may face being recoursed into another platoon at the worst.  Thats why its better to be in decent physical shape before entering BMQ.  If its just a swimming failure, then the recruit may be marked as a non-swimmer and its dealth with later at the training or gaining unit.   

As Ghostwalk wrote, you get all fitness levels going through BMQ and therea alot of things just as important as fitness (teamwork, drive, sense of humor).  Some may have received injuries prior to or during BMQ that may limit their physical capability during the PT tests.  Make sure during BMQ that you don't horse around too much or do something silly to get hurt.  

The other side of it is that a majority people train before BMQ and get into decent shape.  Once they get out of BMQ to their units, then the fitness training takes a back-seat to other day to day activities.  Keep up the training routine once you get out there and its easier to maintain and improve a fitness tempo.  In many units, its up to the individual.


----------



## chrisf

Much of the running and physical aspect is mental anyway...

Myself being somone who can't run worth a darn, I have this advice to offer to anyone in the same situation... don't think about the run, don't think about running. Think only about spacing... when running, you'll likely be running in groups... always keep your mind on staying X distance away from the person in front of you, and refuse to let yourself fall back. Even when you feel like there's no way you can go any further, as long as you don't tell them to stop your legs will keep going, so don't think about them and let them run on their own. You're just along for the ride, they're doing the work.


----------



## Noyon

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Much of the running and physical aspect is mental anyway...
> 
> Myself being somone who can't run worth a darn, I have this advice to offer to anyone in the same situation... don't think about the run, don't think about running. Think only about spacing... when running, you'll likely be running in groups... always keep your mind on staying X distance away from the person in front of you, and refuse to let yourself fall back. Even when you feel like there's no way you can go any further, as long as you don't tell them to stop your legs will keep going, so don't think about them and let them run on their own. You're just along for the ride, they're doing the work.



Good post, quite inspiring for all us recruits.


----------



## drebk

great advice sig! i've noticed the same thing, and my problem isn't not being able to do the running component, its afterwords, when being "out of shape" starts attacking my body and makes every muscle as sore as a mofo. but, thankfully the cure to sore muscles for me is more running, heh, as long as the adrenalin is there i'm good to go! anyone know any tried and true methods for relaxing and making muscles less sore after a good hard run?


----------



## jonsey

Proper stretching and a "cool-down"  are the things I've been taught in karate. Basically, whatever you do when you warm up, do it after your exercise (a light jog, stretching every muscle you used, crap like that). That way your body won't "crash" by going from a highly active state to a relatively inactive state.


----------



## Bert

You get alot of secondary training.  All the marching, drill practice, moving here and there, the PT cross-training classes, 
prepares the body and the legs for running and Farnham.  Its more about perseverance because to get into BMQ you 
got thru the application process.  Don't get too worked up about the fitness program.  Theres more to BMQ than running 
and you'll look back on the course knowing you got alot out of it and all the fun you had.


----------



## Army_Deej

What do people do during a grip test, is there anything to prepare for one of those.  I know it tests your muscle strength, but what do you use for it?  And if anyone has any advise on running that would be great, I know I have posted things before like this....and I have tried some different things, and it did help a little, just, i still can't run that fast.  So if anyone has any different ideas, that would be great, other then, keep running, and pushing your limits. ;D  Sorry to anyone who thinks this is annoying, but I need help.


----------



## Bert

You'll get many different opinions here and everyone trains in the way that suits them.  The 'net has alot of useful information on running,
strength training and flexibility exercises.

One thing to do is watch the BMQ/recruitment video on the CF recuiting site: 
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/btraining/cflrs_e.aspx

Take a look at the type of training you face; cardio, strength, endurance, and flexibility.  Try a fitness test at home and
see how you can do.  How many push-ups and sit-ups can you do, and how long does it take you to run 2.5 km?  This
will give you a baseline fitness level and indicate what you need to work on.

If you're serious about the military, go to a gym like GoodLife and talk to a fitness trainer or the CFRC could put you in
touch with a PSP trainer or someone knowledgable.  They'll help you to design a program for your needs.

Usually, the person in the application process has limited time to improve their fitness level so it may be important to
use time well.  After BMQ, a more regular fitness program may be better.

Personally, I use a overall body weight program, sports, and jogging for training.

The grip test is kinda like how hard you can squeeze.  Forearm and hand strength testing your ability to hold onto
something.


----------



## Themos

When it comes to training for running, get somebody to run with you, or even follow you on a bike, it will be a lot easier to push on when you want to quit.   If you are worried about your running speed, try something like 10 minutes running, 1 minute walking (or cut down the time if thats too much) and try to feel quick, without overdoing it.   I have been training to run a 5 mile leg of a marathon relay, and that is one of the things that my coach has told me to do.   You need to work on speed like that, then do a long continuous run maybe once a week. If you know any track coaches or distance runners, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## RJG

Hahahaha lol, are you fishing for compliments????


I am only 5'8 and only weigh 135 pounds. 

I can only do 30 pushups, situps are easyyy cant count those.
I can run 7 laps in 12 minutes :S.

The fitness test is cakee.


----------



## Bert

Just remeber RJG, BMQ is not just about physical fitness.

Could you do 30 push-ups with 60 lbs on your back?  10 people from my platoon had difficulty with the 13 km march, not becuase
of physical fitness, but due to blisters by ill-fitting boots.  Could you pass a Immediate Actions Weapon Drill after
writting a General Military knowledge test a 1/2 hour before, with lack of sleep, and an Instructor yelling at you?  A member
from the platoon wants to quit, what are you going to do?    On a ruck march, a member is falling out, what are you
going to do?  You're in drill class, its a bad day, the Instructor comes up to you and starts yelling about your lack of
drive, what are you going to do?  You've had a day of three PT classes, academics classes, and a 7 km ruck-march, and
the platoon gets in trouble with the Duy NCO.  You're ordered to change into three different types of dress, face 
inspection each time in a different part of the Mega.  What are you going to do?  A platoon member is tasked to gather
bedding sheets every week and misses breakfast?  If you risk missing breakfast, would you give him a hand?  Would
anyone else?

Dispite these silly questions, it takes physical fitness to keep going, persevere, and support the platoon.  Its more
than just 30 push-ups, countless sit-ups, and running 7 laps.

If you guys make it into BMQ, I can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Amazon

Greetings everyone,

I applied in May 2013 and have made contact once. Still waiting for dates for the application process to continue. So i'm utilizing this time to better my fitness standards. I thought i'd start this post to get some feedback on what everyone else is doing in preparation for BMQ. Other than the obvious; eat well and go to the gym. I mean specific workout regimes, even nutrition changes that have made a noticable difference. I feel pretty good with most aspects but I need to better my stamina, so i'm trying to build up my running and pushups. 

Thanks for any input and good luck with each of your application processes (and, if you're anything like me, good luck with being patient) 

Regards,
V. Kutrowski


----------



## mariomike

Amazon said:
			
		

> I thought i'd start this post to get some feedback on what everyone else is doing in preparation for BMQ.



"Physical Fitness Guide for Applicants to the Canadian Forces
SELF-PREPARATION FOR THE BASIC TRAINING":
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf


----------



## Amazon

Thanks Mariomike, i've seen this document many times. I was more so referring to personal experiences that have been successful. I already know what is required of me from the CF and their suggestions for me getting there. I do thank you for your reply, however.


----------



## JM2345

Im trying this pushup increasing technique over the next 3 weeks hoping to see some improvements in my total pushup ability:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqHg-aaUQzI

Basically his suggestions is to to "Diamond Pushups" to exhaustion, wait 30 seconds, "Standard Pushups" to exhaustion, wait 30 seconds, and then "Wide Set Pushups" to exhaustion. Do a few sets of those every couple days, increasing the number of sets each day as it gets easier. Not sure I will see results from it but worth a try. I think this was probably along the lines of what you are looking for.


----------



## Cyrius007

In addition to running, I do stairs, it's good for forced marches


----------



## JoPelle

I havent done the BMQ yet but I know that you should increase your push ups, chin ups and running.
My recruiter told me to be able to run 7k in less than an hour, do at least 17 chin ups and alot of push ups.
I heard that in your BMQ you will eat arround 2000 cal / day but yet again, I havent done mine yet so this is just information I got from someone who did it.


----------



## UnwiseCritic

Just to dispell some myths
The most push ups they can make you do at a time for punishment is 25, not too say they won't give you multiple sets of 25. It's not always punishment, you're there to get fit.
You will do hardly any chin ups. I think I did 4-5 sets in total, after runs. There is no test. There is a grip test.
7km in an hour is extremely slow, you will be at the back. I'm not sure where that will put you on the beep test. Better to be safe than sorry.
You will eat more than 2000 calories a day. You will eat three meals a day buffet style. Avoid dessert, you're there to get fit.


----------



## kevincanada

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I havent done the BMQ yet but I know that you should increase your push ups, chin ups and running.
> My recruiter told me to be able to run 7k in less than an hour, do at least 17 chin ups and alot of push ups.
> I heard that in your BMQ you will eat arround 2000 cal / day but yet again, I havent done mine yet so this is just information I got from someone who did it.



7km in a hour is pretty slow.  Are you sure you have that right?  I don't know I'm still merit listed myself.  A full marathon is 26 miles and 4 hours long, therefore 6.5 miles per hour is marathon pace.  7km equals 4.35 miles per hour it's hardly a jog.  You do chin ups I'm told also but they do not count towards a passing grade in BMQ.

- You need to do 19 proper pushups, 17 in a older age bracket
- 19 proper situps, 17 in older age bracket
- Achieve standard for your age group on the shuttle run.

2000 calories a day is what I see tossed around on the internet a lot.  That is way off from the truth to sustain a person.  Some are less some are more depending on size and activity level.  I never count my calories I eat, considering my weight.  225 pounds and the fact that I just did nearly 6 hours of mountain biking on the weekend went for a run yesterday and likely to hit the gym later today.  I'm probably in the area of 3000 calories to sustain my current body weight.  I would loose 2 pounds a week at 2000 calories/day.

BMQ standards can be found on the forces.ca website.

A couple of exercise tips

- Your heart does not care what exercise you are doing.  It cares only for how hard, how fast and how long it beats.
- When running find a good sustainable pace.  You should be running fast enough to work up a good sweat, but not so fast you struggle to breath or finish running early from exhaustion/weakness.  Breathing can be hard but not out of breath.

- Recognize faster running comes with experience and the tone of your body.  A good distance can be achieve fairly quickly. But running long distances at fast speed takes time and lots of practice.  If you can only run 10 minutes, then do so.  Cool down, stretch and do some other exercises, when you recuperate try for 12 minutes, then 13 minutes, then 15 minutes work your way up to at least half hour sustained.  Once you hit the 30 minute mark, figure out the direction you wish to go from there, is it faster? is it longer? Slowly although continuously increase and push yourself as your body becomes stronger.

When it comes to weights, pushups and situps I like once a day.  If you can only do 10 pushups in the morning, next morning do ten again and try to squeeze out 11, when 11 is achieved try to squeeze out 12.

Hope it helps


----------



## JoPelle

kevincanada said:
			
		

> 7km in a hour is pretty slow.  Are you sure you have that right?  I don't know I'm still merit listed myself.  A full marathon is 26 miles and 4 hours long, therefore 6.5 miles per hour is marathon pace.  7km equals 4.35 miles per hour it's hardly a jog.  You do chin ups I'm told also but they do not count towards a passing grade in BMQ.
> 
> - You need to do 19 proper pushups, 17 in a older age bracket
> - 19 proper situps, 17 in older age bracket
> - Achieve standard for your age group on the shuttle run.
> 
> 2000 calories a day is what I see tossed around on the internet a lot.  That is way off from the truth to sustain a person.  Some are less some are more depending on size and activity level.  I never count my calories I eat, considering my weight.  225 pounds and the fact that I just did nearly 6 hours of mountain biking on the weekend went for a run yesterday and likely to hit the gym later today.  I'm probably in the area of 3000 calories to sustain my current body weight.  I would loose 2 pounds a week at 2000 calories/day.
> 
> BMQ standards can be found on the forces.ca website.
> 
> A couple of exercise tips
> 
> - Your heart does not care what exercise you are doing.  It cares only for how hard, how fast and how long it beats.
> - When running find a good sustainable pace.  You should be running fast enough to work up a good sweat, but not so fast you struggle to breath or finish running early from exhaustion/weakness.  Breathing can be hard but not out of breath.
> 
> - Recognize faster running comes with experience and the tone of your body.  A good distance can be achieve fairly quickly. But running long distances at fast speed takes time and lots of practice.  If you can only run 10 minutes, then do so.  Cool down, stretch and do some other exercises, when you recuperate try for 12 minutes, then 13 minutes, then 15 minutes work your way up to at least half hour sustained.  Once you hit the 30 minute mark, figure out the direction you wish to go from there, is it faster? is it longer? Slowly although continuously increase and push yourself as your body becomes stronger.
> 
> When it comes to weights, pushups and situps I like once a day.  If you can only do 10 pushups in the morning, next morning do ten again and try to squeeze out 11, when 11 is achieved try to squeeze out 12.
> 
> Hope it helps



I was told at my interview that i should be able to do 7k in an hour. I myself think its pretty slow but thats what I got told.
As for chin ups, I dont know why he asked me to be able to complete 17 in one set. Again, thats what I got told.
You cant be overprepared for BMQ, so the more fit you are, the better it is. But yet again, BMQ is mainly to get everyone at a physical standard so dont stress too much.


----------



## RectorCR

I don't mean to sound like a d#%k but I hope the people wondering about fitness standards are not applying to any of the combat trades. Am I crazy to think that those looking to join the forces should already have that stuff figured out in their personal life?


----------



## PuckChaser

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like a d#%k but I hope the people wondering about fitness standards are not applying to any of the combat trades. Am I crazy to think that those looking to join the forces should already have that stuff figured out in their personal life?



Well you failed at not sounding like a d#%k, mostly because you have yet to even be enrolled, or pass any sort of training related to combat trades.

Yes, people should be fit before they join up. Yes, people can always improve their fitness. Why hammer people who are looking for tips to improve their fitness prior to training? That's the self-improvement attitude we want in the CF. Not everyone is naturally able to ruck 25km with 100lbs and be good to go for section attacks immediately after.


----------



## MikeL

I did BMQ quite awhile ago, but I'm sure this info is still relevant 

Before heading to BMQ I recommend you be able to at least run 5kms in under 30 mins and be able to at least double the minimum amount of push ups, and sit ups that you are required to do. The more you can do the better.   Also, be able to lift/squat your own weight, do chin ups, etc;  you don't need to be able to do 20 chin ups for BMQ, but being able to do a couple is a good start.  

In your workouts, do various sets of all types of push ups, as well as weight lifting.  When doing weights, work out your whole body, don't just do the bench press.  Work out arms, chest, back, legs, etc.  High Intensity Training and swimming is also good to do.  For runs, mix it up with distance runs and sprints.  Don't forget to work out your back and core.

Lots of info on various exercise programs and military specific workouts available on the internet.  If you aren't in the best of shape, start off slow, don't jump right into a program that is above your current fitness level. 

Do not run or work out everyday, have some breaks during the week. Do not over train yourself to the point where you are doing more harm then good and possibly getting yourself injured.

Eat well, and get your 8 hours of sleep.  Poor diet and sleep will have negative effects on your fitness gains and health.  Take care of your body, and hopefully you won't have any issues on course like getting yourself injured, failing a PT test, etc.

Oh and lastly, after BMQ in between courses you will spend time on PAT Platoon. DO NOT slack off during this time, the group PT you do on PAT/PRETC will vary depending on where you go.  So, if you are in a place that doesn't too much organized PT, do it on your own.  Even if you are in a PAT Pl with daily PT, have the occasional work out at night/weekend. Your PT could consist mostly of running, some HIT and a ruck march.  Do some weight training at the base gym, to help with your strength, etc in your off time.


----------



## RectorCR

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Well you failed at not sounding like a d#%k, mostly because you have yet to even be enrolled, or pass any sort of training related to combat trades.
> 
> Yes, people should be fit before they join up. Yes, people can always improve their fitness. Why hammer people who are looking for tips to improve their fitness prior to training? That's the self-improvement attitude we want in the CF. Not everyone is naturally able to ruck 25km with 100lbs and be good to go for section attacks immediately after.



Wow, someone's butthurt. To be honest my comments come from my personal experience with the forces. I have a lot of friends in reserves who are in absolute terrible shape, all of whom are infantrymen. My biggest fear about Reg forces is that it will be filled with kids who played one too many rounds of paint ball and merely want to "play soldier". Am I such a bad guy because I hold myself to high physical standards and expect others to do the same?


----------



## ballz

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Wow, someone's butthurt. To be honest my comments come from my personal experience with the forces. I have a lot of friends in reserves who are in absolute terrible shape, all of whom are infantrymen. My biggest fear about Reg forces is that it will be filled with kids who played one too many rounds of paint ball and merely want to "play soldier". Am I such a bad guy because I hold myself to high physical standards and expect others to do the same?



No, you're a "bad guy" because of your general persona. I doubt Sgt with 2 tours to Afghanistan gets offended by anything you say quite as easily as you think. Maybe he was trying to help you from coming off as a douche in the future? Mission failed I guess.


----------



## RectorCR

ballz said:
			
		

> No, you're a "bad guy" because of your general persona. I doubt Sgt with 2 tours to Afghanistan gets offended by anything you say quite as easily as you think. Maybe he was trying to help you from coming off as a douche in the future? Mission failed I guess.



This convo is turning very sour... I'm sorry if I rubbed people off the wrong way. I guess I just have my own personal standards and maybe it's not fair to apply it to everyone. I'm trying to become an Infantry officer and poeple are always telling me to listen to my Sgts., I guess I should do that...


----------



## Jarnhamar

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Wow, someone's butthurt. To be honest my comments come from my personal experience with the forces. I have a lot of friends in reserves who are in absolute terrible shape, all of whom are infantrymen. My biggest fear about Reg forces is that it will be filled with kids who played one too many rounds of paint ball and merely want to "play soldier". Am I such a bad guy because I hold myself to high physical standards and expect others to do the same?



Rest assured if you show up at a battalion and call them kids who play too much paintball you'll get a punch in the face.


----------



## JoPelle

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like a d#%k but I hope the people wondering about fitness standards are not applying to any of the combat trades. Am I crazy to think that those looking to join the forces should already have that stuff figured out in their personal life?



I think the main goal of the BMQ is to bring you to the physical level they need you to be.


----------



## cupper

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like a d#%k but ...



Little word of advice: if you have to start a sentence with "I don't mean to sound like a d#%k but...", maybe you should rethink what you are about to say. :nod:


----------



## skyhigh10

Probably one of the best posts I've ever read on these forums.  User: Pusser 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106971/post-1221861.html#msg1221861



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think folks take the physical fitness requirements for BMQ a little bit too seriously.  The way some folks talk, you would think that the CF is made up entirely of muscle-bound triathletes and the only reason they're not on the Olympic team is that their dedication to the defence of the nation takes precedence.  Sadly, that's just not the case.  Instead, the CF is made up of a lot of very average people for whom, I would argue, the collective level of health and fitness is only marginally above that of the general population.  Yes there are a lot of people who are exceptionally fit, but then there are also a lot who are not.
> 
> Some folks will show up at BMQ with a good level of fitness.  Some folks will show up in exceptional shape and will actually gain weight  and go down in fitness because the course won't challenge them enough.  There will also be a few who won't have done a thing beforehand and will struggle.  Some folks will fail out over fitness, so it's good that you want to be proactive and get in shape before you get there.  It will make things easier, but don't get too stressed about it.  Did the recruiting centre give you a pamphlet on preparing for BMQ (they used to do that).  If they did, that's a good starting point.
> 
> Here is my personal advice on getting ready:
> 
> 1) Eat a normal diet.  When I say normal, I mean what most people would consider a normal balanced diet including lots of fruits and vegetables with reasonable amounts of cabohydrates and protein.  Unless you need to lose or gain a significant amount of weight, don't do anything strange (e.g. 45-50 almonds? Eight cherry *pits*?  Eat the cherries.  Spit out the pits).  Have a sandwich and eat a diet you can stick to.  If you deprive yourself or force yourself to eat things you don't enjoy, you will fail.  If you're really concerned about this, talk to a professional nutritionist/dietician, not some dude at the gym.  In my opinion, if you're eating a proper diet, you should have no need for supplements.
> 
> 2)  Exercise, but don't get stupid.  It is worth noting that the CF has recently come out against any kind of extreme fitness training (e.g. "crossfit").  Here's what I do:
> 
> a)  Bicycle to and from work (about 30-35 minutes each way) three days per week.  Not only is this good cardio exercise, it's cheaper than driving or taking the bus and is also more comfortable and faster than the bus.  Furthermore, it kills to two birds with one stone.  I use a heart rate monitor and try to stay in "Zone 3" for the trip.
> 
> b)  Rugby practice two days per week (I bicycle to and from that too).  Soon to be replaced with hockey twice a week.
> 
> c)  Weight training two days per week.  I start with some light cardio (stationary bike and elliptical) to get the blood flowing and then do a "full-body" workout to cover all the muscle groups.  My goal is to build endurance and tone, so I work with lighter weights and do more reps than I would if I was trying to bulk up.  These workouts also include push-ups and sit-ups in strict accordance with the CF protocol to ensure that my "muscle-memory" will tell that it feels right on the test.  The "test" (which is the thing you really need to worry about on BMQ) is the CF ExPres Test and consists of:
> 
> 1) 20m shuttle run (run 20m turn, run back, repeat until you reach the required stage).  Each stage is one minute.  Stage 1 is a slow jog and each additional stage increases in speed by 0.5km/h.  The stage required to pass is determined by age and sex.
> 
> 2)  Grip test.  You squeeze a measuring device with each hand.  Again pass level is determined by age and sex.
> 
> 3)  As many continuous push-ups as you can do.  Once you stop the test is over, but there is no time limit.  Pass level is, you guessed it, determined by sex and age.
> 
> 4)  As many sit-ups as you can do in one minute.  Do I need to repeat the age and sex thing?
> 
> With exercise, just like your diet, it has to fit with your lifestyle, or you will give up.  Recognize, you may have to change your lifestyle.  I do not suggest you adopt any kind of routine that revolves around three-hour daily workouts or exotic diets.  You won't be able to keep these up once you get into CF training and the result of that can be quite damaging.  Be careful of repetitive strain injuries.  Give your muscles time to recover.  Aerobic exercise (e.g. running, cycling, other cardio) needs about 24 hours of recovery time, while anaerobic activities (e.g. weight training) require at least 48 hours.
> 
> Finally, realize that there is a lot more to BMQ than physical fitness.  You need to concentrate on what they're teaching you and pass the tests.


----------



## Cbbmtt

I'm doing p90x and I play for two softball teams in the summer and I do the grouse Grind (very steep hike straight up 2.8km) once a week. 

I do need to do some more runs though.


----------



## MeanJean

Amazon said:
			
		

> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I feel pretty good with most aspects but I need to better my stamina, so i'm trying to build up my running and pushups.



It sounds like you have a good handle on things, just keep running more to improve your overall running abilities.  If you want to improve push ups, it is the same.  Do more push ups.  Just don't push yourself too hard and remember to take breaks.

There is a technique for increasing the maximum amount of push ups you can do.  I have read about it but I am too inconsistent to get/see any results.  The technique is called "Grease the Groove" and the idea is that you do shorter sets of push ups throughout the day.  So instead of doing three sets until fatigue you would do (lets say) 6 sets of 10 to 15 or what number works for you.  Here is a link to a paper on it.  It explains it better.  It is worth a read.  The author is Russian.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oIB-V4m26GwYkbyw_tSKsQlbxs3uy60IrcRSteJBcqA/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1#

If anyone has tried this feel free to weigh in.  As I said, I have attempted to make this a part of my routine to improve push ups but I am too inconsistent.  Just make sure it is right for you before diving in.


----------



## Cyrius007

In my locality, the PT test is assessed by a local gym kinesiologyst. I subscribed to this gym and ask if this particular guy could write my training routine. I do really feel this routine is helping me improve important muscles for PT and BMQ. (I did the PT without any problem) I'm not sure if I would have passed the PT before I started this routine, for push-ups as an example, my technique had to change.

Here is the routine, feel free to try it. It's on a 2 days basis as I only have about 1hr/day at the gym (2 kids and a full time job...) 
For those a bit less used to gym exercises, I'll post a reply with the description of the exercises.

Day 1 :
- warm up (30-50% MHB (maximum heart beat)) 5-10 mins
- Push-ups with the right technique 3 times max reps with 2 mins break
- Shoulder press at 30 degree angle (free weights) 3 times 8 reps 1-2 mins break 
- Military press 90 degree angle 3 times 10 reps 1-2 mins break
- butterfly lift 3 times 12 reps 1-2 mins break

- cardio intervals  2 mins 30% MHB - 3 mins 80% MHB repeat 3-5 times  (this kind of cardio won't help you lose weight, it's good to improve your VO2 Max which is the marker they use in the PT)

Day 2 :
- warm up
- cardio intervals

- Dead lift 3 times 10 reps 2 mins break
- Bend over barbell lift 3 times 10 reps 2 mins break
- Sit-ups military style 2 times max reps 2 mins break
- Paddler pull both hands 3 times 10 reps 1-2 mins break

And voila! You do it on 2 consecutive days, and 1-2 days break / rinse repeat


----------



## Cyrius007

Dead lift - see image below
Bend over barbell - same position as dead lift, but you only raise the bar with your arms contracting the muscles between your scapulas at the same time
Paddler pull - the machine your are sit down and you pull the handlebar to you using you arms and the muscles between your scapulas

Butterfly lift - stand straight, lift your arms straight on side ways till you reach your shoulders height. 
Shoulder press and military press are the same, exept one is 30 degree up from horizontal and the other is 90 degree

You can do everything at home with something to add weight, for the paddler pull, use a terapeutic elastic available in many sport shop for almost nothing


----------



## izzy1

hey, so im just at the end of the reserve application process, and was wondering what bmq fitness standards are. Im 6'1 170lb and decently fit, and good at cardio and can do sit-ups, but my weakness is push-ups. ive been training for push-ups for the past 2 weeks and got from 8 to 15 push-ups in a go. so im wondering if the BMQ requires a certain # of pushups and situps to pass or if its the FORCE test, which i easily passed. THANKS


----------



## George Wallace

READ THIS:  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html


----------



## izzy1

hey, yeah ive seen that chart around, but im wondering if the standard is now the FORCE test or still this chart for BMQ, thanks  i know for my first physical test during the process it was the FORCE tests which included 0 situps and 0 pushups.


----------



## OldCrow937

OK so a few tidbits of advise regarding fitness and basic training...also I am not certain if CFLRS has completely switched over to FORCE testing I know all other CF units have switched but it wouldn't surprise me if they kept the Express because its basic training and my saltiness demands it!

Disclaimer ; I've taken the old CF test , the express test and the newest subsequent FORCE test and they all do their job but its getting more slack...BUT it does not have to be that way !

You will have to do push ups in basic training... when its time for Confirmation of Knowledge and you don't know the answer guess what that will cost you at least 20 push-ups, just because it was not in a "test" setting where your being observed by PSP staff you will get plenty of push ups , plank position , burpees and pull ups.

When things switched to the Express test it was great I was 25 years old and in good shape and it was a welcome challenge to get "exempt" by achieving a higher standard instead of just meeting the minimum...THE very same effort should be placed into the FORCE test!

They do not yet have an exempt status for the FORCE test BUT here are my numbers , I am by no means an exceptional athlete just an ex diver so I am sure there are others who have done it faster...BUT I encourage you to attempt to beat these times... or to at least beat your first test times in subsequent testings !

The weighted drag , I hauled that thing in 9 seconds flat
The Sand bag lift completed in 42 seconds  
The Sand bag shuttle completed in 1:51 seconds
The drop run completed in 21 seconds


Keep doing push ups  , running and doing pull ups - stay fit for basic and especially stay fit afterwards !

NO matter what version of testing they use you might as well do your best - so prepare for the worst and you will do fine


----------



## Poacher434

Fitness isn't rocket science, just exercise and exercise properly focus on your form to reduce chance of injury and maintain a decent diet.

Basic training isn't too bad, you will do push ups, runs, ruck marches and probably a multitude of other body weight exercises. (plank, pull ups, sit ups, etc)

From my experience as an instructor, if you can do 40 push ups/ sit ups, 10ish pulls ups, run 5km (6-7mins/km) and ruckmarch up to 10km you will be good to go.

A pretty low standard and easily achievable. 

Should be a-ok with some standard stats like that.


DISCLAIMER everyone is different, not everyone is fit, some people struggle more than others to get fit. but everyone CAN be fit


----------



## trvrhrdy

I'm joining the CF through the ROTP, and I am wondering what all the types of workouts they get you to do are. I was looking in the brochure that they give you, but all it has in it is Chin/Pull Ups, Push Ups, Crunches/Sit Ups, Jogging, and Swimming. However, I'm more inclined to believe that there is a lot more to it. I watched an episode of Basic Up and saw them doing Tricep Dips, and some other stuff with heavier medicine balls. I am already a pretty fit person, but I want to ace this part of training by showing up as prepared as possible when it comes to physical health. Any feedback is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

trvrhrdy said:
			
		

> I want to ace this part of training by showing up as prepared as possible when it comes to physical health.



Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength ) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.500.html
21 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.450.html
19 pages.

Self Evaluation and Preparing for Fitness Test & Course
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/22803.125.html
6 pages.

Nutrition for Fitness  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/48433.0.html

Bettering Fitness Standards while Waiting for BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110980.0

Military Swim Test - When, Where, and How- Merged  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17795.100
12 pages.

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.425.html
18 pages.

Chin-ups
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rmc+pay&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=T4ZkV9qGGIaN8QfCtoHoBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+chin+ups

Sit-ups
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rmc+pay&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=T4ZkV9qGGIaN8QfCtoHoBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+sit+ups

Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rmc+pay&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=T4ZkV9qGGIaN8QfCtoHoBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+fitness

Fitness BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+fitness+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DYpkV_bNKYGN8QfFs4jwCw&gws_rd=ssl

Physical
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+physical&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=g4xkV8qDCcGC8QfjgovQCg&gws_rd=ssl

etc...

Forces.ca
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90
Click: "Get prepared"
"Here is what lies ahead for you in your quest to become a physically fit member of the Forces."


----------



## RoughGalaxy

I will say this, I work at my fitness every day with intention of enlisting early next year. my biggest problem is running. I've never been a runner. Distances is death. I can sprint ok but I just can't seem to gain any stamina in my lower legs for running. I try walking/jogging street lamp to street lamp, on a 5k course, make it about half way before it's all walk and no jog. The thing is, I'm still working on it. I went to my doctor, got my legs checked out. No medical problems. Just weak muscle (and about 40 extra pounds I need to shed). One thing to remember, every day you work on it, is a day you are getting closer to your goal. One day at a time, one minute at a time, one step at a time.


----------



## mariomike

Original Poster:



			
				izzy1 said:
			
		

> my weakness is push-ups. ive been training for push-ups for the past 2 weeks and got from 8 to 15 push-ups in a go.



From the OP in another discussion.



			
				izzy1 said:
			
		

> i easily passed the FORCE test but push-ups are not my strong point.



This may help,

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.0/nowap.html
18 pages.

If looking for general fitness advice,

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375
21 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0/nowap.html
19 pages.

etc...


----------



## SashaQ

Just responding to save. (I need this info shortly myself.)


----------



## Fatboy69

Ive applyed online already and just waiting back for a responce, over the last 3 months ive lost 30lbs from eating healthy only drinking water and long walks daily but now i'm 300lbs and 5'9 should i have waited to sign up? ive simulated the fitness test and passed it, but my running is bad, i can run for about 5 minutes then i get bad chest pain and heavy breathing, also i can do about 1 and a half pushups, are those still required or do they just yell at you more when you fail kinda thing? ive read if you fail the any part of the fitness test you go too warrior platoon. So do you think i can survive basic if i pass the fitness test?


----------



## mariomike

Fatboy69 said:
			
		

> i'm 300lbs and 5'9



You may find these discussions of interest,

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0

Lap-Band surgery prior to enrolment 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119874.0

How to lose weight in a healthy way (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/28218.75
6 pages.

Fat troops on the street....  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.300.html
13 pages.



			
				Fatboy69 said:
			
		

> i can do about 1 and a half pushups, are those still required or do they just yell at you more when you fail kinda thing?



Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.425
18 pages.



			
				Fatboy69 said:
			
		

> my running is bad,



Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0
19 pages.

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength ) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
21 pages.



			
				Fatboy69 said:
			
		

> i can run for about 5 minutes then i get bad chest pain and heavy breathing,



Chest pain when running?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/98540.0



			
				Fatboy69 said:
			
		

> ive read if you fail the any part of the fitness test you go too warrior platoon.



Fail Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+fail+fitness&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=4Yq4V4m0B6eC8QechJnYBw&gws_rd=ssl#

etc...

_As always,_  your most trusted source of information is Recruiting, and your Doctor.


----------



## PuckChaser

Heavy breathing happens when you work hard, that chest pain though...

You should be able to run 5 km in 30 mins, and do 20 proper push-ups. Don't waste the CAFs time by thinking about warrior platoon, it's not a place you want to be. You're in the right track, and the recruiting process is a long one. Try a couch to 5km program, and I bet those push-ups get easier as you lose the weight.


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps this discussion will be moved from,

The Parade Square,

to Recruiting > Physical Training and Standards,
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,75.0.html


----------



## Jarnhamar

Fatboy69 said:
			
		

> Ive applyed online already and just waiting back for a responce, over the last 3 months ive lost 30lbs from eating healthy only drinking water and long walks daily but now i'm 300lbs and 5'9 should i have waited to sign up? ive simulated the fitness test and passed it, but my running is bad, i can run for about 5 minutes then i get bad chest pain and heavy breathing, also i can do about 1 and a half pushups, are those still required or do they just yell at you more when you fail kinda thing? ive read if you fail the any part of the fitness test you go too warrior platoon. So do you think i can survive basic if i pass the fitness test?



You forgot to say you have ADD and don`t like taking orders from anyone.


----------



## TheWatchDog

Hello there!

I'm looking to drop about 30-40 pounds before BMQ so it will be an easier time for me. Currently weighing at 6' 230lbs. If anyone has any fantastic exercises to prepare for BMQ you would be a life savior.

*Cheers!*


----------



## mariomike

TheWatchDog said:
			
		

> I'm looking to drop about 30-40 pounds before BMQ so it will be an easier time for me.



How to lose weight in a healthy way (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/28218.75
6 pages.

BMQ fitness for recruit  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122349.0

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375
21 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0/nowap.html
19 pages.

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0

Lap-Band surgery prior to enrolment 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119874.0

Fat troops on the street....  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.300.html
13 pages.

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.425
18 pages.

Recruiting > Physical Training and Standards,
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,75.0.html

Is my prep for BMQ enough?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/93302.0

etc...

Forces.ca

Get prepared
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90

Before starting basic training, you should be able to:
•run 5 kilometres.;
•run 2.4 kilometres within an appropriate time (see chart below);
•complete push-ups  with a full range of motion and sit-ups;
•complete a hand-grip test; and
•tread water for at least 2 minutes and swim 20 metres without a life jacket.

Acceptable time ranges for completing a 2.4-km run
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90

Talk with your doctor before starting a fitness routine or appraisal, particularly if you have a heart condition, feel chest pain, lose your balance or consciousness, have a bone or joint problem, or take drugs for a blood pressure or heart condition.

Tell your doctor about the kinds of activities you want to do and follow his or her advice.  

If you are not feeling well because of a cold or fever, wait until you feel better before starting a fitness program. If you are or may be pregnant, talk to your doctor before becoming more active.


•Begin with a 5- to 10-minute warm-up. Light walking, biking or a slow jog will increase blood flow to the muscles and lightly increase your heart rate. Follow up with some light stretching of the muscles you will be using in your workout.
•Improving your overall fitness is most effectively done through a combination of 20-60 minutes of aerobic and strength exercises. The two sample fitness sessions below are based on Canadian Society for Exercise Physiology guidelines.
•A 5- to 10-minute cool-down helps return your body to its normal, pre-exercise condition. Suddenly stopping an intense workout can make you dizzy, nauseous or even faint.  Walking, biking or a slow jog will gradually bring down your heart rate and relieve muscle soreness.


Sample Fitness Sessions 
Aerobic Fitness Session

Frequency: 3 to 5 times a week. Initially, exercising 3 times a week on non-consecutive days is best, gradually increasing your frequency to 4 to 5 times a week.

Intensity: 65%-90% of your maximum heart rate. To determine the intensity of your aerobic exercise, first calculate your maximum heart rate by subtracting your age from 220. Next, count the number of times your heart beats in 15 seconds and multiply by 4 to determine the average beats per minute. Divide the beats per minute by the maximum rate and multiply by 100. The resulting number is the percentage of intensity.

Time: 20-60 minutes. Your workout sessions should last about 20 minutes for the first few weeks.  Gradually increase your time 2 to 3 minutes each week.  The frequency and duration should not be increased in the same week; increase them one at a time.

Type: Any activity that raises your heart rate is a good activity.  However, work towards running which is a major part of basic training.

Muscular Strength Session

Frequency: 2-3 times per week. Use all major muscle groups.

Intensity: The appropriate weight is what you can lift the required number of times and not more.  The first set of exercises in a weight program is a warm-up set even though you have done a structured warm-up.

Time: 15-60 minutes.  Your workout sessions should last about 15 minutes for the first few weeks.  Gradually increase your time 2 to 3 minutes each week.  The frequency and duration should not be increased in the same week; increase them one at a time.

Type: Resistance training can include both free weights and resistance machines.

FITT

Frequency is a balance between exercising often enough to challenge your body and resting enough to allow your body to recover from the workout.
•Intensity is measured using your heart rate during aerobic activity and workload during muscular strength training.  Gradually increase the intensity of your workouts to increase your overall endurance.
•Time of your workout generally increases as you become more fit. However, if you exercise more than 60 minutes you may risk overtraining and injury.
•Type refers to the kind of exercise you choose to achieve particular fitness goals: aerobic exercise for cardio fitness and resistance training for muscular strength.


----------



## runormal

Hey I've found my younger clone! 

Prior to joining the reserves I was sitting around 235 lbs and now I'm around 190 lbs.

I wouldn't bother with "going to the gym", as you likely haven't​ the  faintest idea what you are doing. You also could hurt yourself, if you try to do too much off the start.

What i'd recommend:
Couch potato to 5k
http://i.imgur.com/gi4Mi.gif
And

100 push-ups
http://hundredpushups.com

Most importantly, look at your diet. I found that when I moved to university, I couldn't afford all of the unhealthy foods that I ate as a child. Remove all chips, pops, cookies, chocolate and candies from your diet. 

That's what I did and I have no complaints.


----------



## mariomike

runormal said:
			
		

> What i'd recommend:
> Couch potato to 5k
> http://i.imgur.com/gi4Mi.gif
> And
> 
> 100 push-ups
> http://hundredpushups.com



See also,

Couch to 5K
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+couch+to&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=6YYAWf7cOcGC8Qfu_IDgBw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22couch+to%22&start=10&spf=375

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.375
18 pages.



			
				runormal said:
			
		

> Remove all chips, pops, cookies, chocolate and candies from your diet.



"You ain't gonna eat no bread, no corn, no pie, cake, desserts of any kind. No whole milk, no beans, no butter, no sugar, no potatoes, candy, ice cream, salad dressing or peanut butter... You came here with nothing but fat. You're gonna leave here with nothing but muscle."

The D.I.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSCp8txMl-4
1:30

Forces.ca
"Talk with your doctor before starting a fitness routine or appraisal, particularly if you have a heart condition, feel chest pain, lose your balance or consciousness, have a bone or joint problem, or take drugs for a blood pressure or heart condition.

Tell your doctor about the kinds of activities you want to do and follow his or her advice.  

If you are not feeling well because of a cold or fever, wait until you feel better before starting a fitness program. If you are or may be pregnant, talk to your doctor before becoming more active."

Edit to add:

BMI
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarm.ca+spec&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=fnf3Vb-pA82psASy05ZQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMI&spf=1

Weight
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarm.ca+spec&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=fnf3Vb-pA82psASy05ZQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+weight&spf=1

Chin ups
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+chinups&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=bg8BWYPLBKuC8QfxoJ3QDw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+chin+ups&spf=186

Sit ups
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+chinups&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=bg8BWYPLBKuC8QfxoJ3QDw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+sit+ups&spf=381


----------



## Pusser

You don't say how much time you have before you start BMQ, but to lose 30 lbs in a healthy way will generally take 20-30 weeks and you can't do with exercise alone.  You will perhaps need to change some of your eating habits  Having said that, fitness is more important than weight.  Concentrate on cardio-vascular exercises to increase your running ability as that is what will stand out the most.  Being able to bench 500 lbs won't do you a lot of good if you can't keep up on the runs.  Finally, what makes you so sure you're overweight?  BMI is a terrible gauge for large muscular people.  I'm 6'2" and weigh 275 and have no difficulty keeping up.


----------



## charliebravo135

TheWatchDog said:
			
		

> Hello there!
> 
> I'm looking to drop about 30-40 pounds before BMQ so it will be an easier time for me. Currently weighing at 6' 230lbs. If anyone has any fantastic exercises to prepare for BMQ you would be a life savior.
> 
> *Cheers!*


Start in the kitchen.  Portion size from current and keep cutting it down each week by about 1/8.  Also, start meal by drinking a full glass of water.  Cut out processed foods and go more whole foods.  

On top of that, follow the caf site on basic exercise.  Chart what you goal is and benchmark where you are at.  Depending on time until bmq, you will need to ramp up you exercise each week incrementally to match what bmq requires.  Eg.  if you can only do 5 chinups but bmq require 19, and you have 8 weeks, then start increasing your reos by 2 each additional week.  Could be tough but cutting down your weight in the kitchen is a start and is a hell lot easier than trying to run off that cheeseburger.

Keep this in mind: processed foods stays in your system about 5-7 days longer than whole foods because the fibre has been stripped.  This allows for more time for food to get absorbed and naturally turns into fat.  
Not to turn this into a science course but the kitchen is your friend in adopting a better lifestyle.

Good luck!







Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gar hunter

be as fit as possible, then double your training


----------



## ceramicoatmeal

Hello all,

I'm currently waiting (or am on, haven't checked in a while) to be on the merit list and in the meantime I'm trying to get my cardio in shape for basic. 

I keep hearing mixed things about basic, but I was wondering for those who have been through it, what sort of exercises or goals in terms of running, swimming, should I be able to do to EXCEED and not feel like absolute crap during basic. 

I've currently been working my cardio up well, trying to run far but more slow. Today after about 4 days of training I did 3.5k in about 20 minutes, which I know sucks, but I wasn't really tired at the end of it and felt "good" for once. I'm trying to approach it as running distance slower, instead of working on speed like I tried to do before.

What distance should I be able to comfortable do, and what times should I be hitting? Should I be mixing interval training along with my distance running? Should I start doing laps in the pool?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## mariomike

Before starting basic training, you should be able to:
•run 5 kilometres.;
•run 2.4 kilometres within an appropriate time (see chart below);
•complete push-ups  with a full range of motion and sit-ups;
•complete a hand-grip test; and
•tread water for at least 2 minutes and swim 20 metres without a life jacket.

Acceptable time ranges for completing a 2.4-km run
Age range
 Acceptable Range
 Men
 Women 
 Under 30 years
 10:13 - 11:56
 12:36 - 14:26
 30 – 34
 10:35 - 12:26
 12:57 - 14:55
 35 – 39
 10:58 - 12:56
 13:27 - 15:25
 40 – 44
 11:12 - 13:25
 13:57 - 15:55
 45 – 49
 11:27 - 13:56
 14:26 - 16:25
 50 – 54
 11:57 - 14:25
 14:56 - 16:54
 55 & over
 12:27 - 14:56
 15:27 - 17:24 

By the time you complete basic training, you will be able to:
•complete a 13-kilometre march in full combat gear;
•complete push-up and sit-up tests;
•run up to 6 kilometres;
•complete swimming tests; and
•scale walls and cross ditches as part of obstacle courses.

The following suggestions will help you get to basic training and achieve your goals. Passing the basic training fitness test is up to you and your training program.

Getting Ready to Train 
Regular physical activity is fun, healthy and very safe for most people.  An excellent way to determine your fitness level is to undergo a fitness appraisal.

Talk with your doctor before starting a fitness routine or appraisal, particularly if you have a heart condition, feel chest pain, lose your balance or consciousness, have a bone or joint problem, or take drugs for a blood pressure or heart condition.

Tell your doctor about the kinds of activities you want to do and follow his or her advice.  



If you are not feeling well because of a cold or fever, wait until you feel better before starting a fitness program. If you are or may be pregnant, talk to your doctor before becoming more active.

 Physical Fitness Training 
Your fitness program should start at a level that’s right for you now and progress gradually as your strength and endurance improve.

Consult a fitness professional or personal trainer if you are just starting out and to get expert advice on improving your physical fitness.

When starting a workout session, take into consideration the frequency, intensity, time and type of activity and your goals – in other words, follow the FITT principle.  Here is a breakdown of FITT:
•Frequency is a balance between exercising often enough to challenge your body and resting enough to allow your body to recover from the workout.
•Intensity is measured using your heart rate during aerobic activity and workload during muscular strength training.  Gradually increase the intensity of your workouts to increase your overall endurance.
•Time of your workout generally increases as you become more fit. However, if you exercise more than 60 minutes you may risk overtraining and injury.
•Type refers to the kind of exercise you choose to achieve particular fitness goals: aerobic exercise for cardio fitness and resistance training for muscular strength.

Getting Fit With FITT 
As a rule of thumb, ease into your activities, gradually increase each element of FITT, and end each session with a cool-down. For example:
•Begin with a 5- to 10-minute warm-up. Light walking, biking or a slow jog will increase blood flow to the muscles and lightly increase your heart rate. Follow up with some light stretching of the muscles you will be using in your workout.
•Improving your overall fitness is most effectively done through a combination of 20-60 minutes of aerobic and strength exercises. The two sample fitness sessions below are based on Canadian Society for Exercise Physiology guidelines.
•A 5- to 10-minute cool-down helps return your body to its normal, pre-exercise condition. Suddenly stopping an intense workout can make you dizzy, nauseous or even faint.  Walking, biking or a slow jog will gradually bring down your heart rate and relieve muscle soreness.

Sample Fitness Sessions 
Aerobic Fitness Session

Frequency: 3 to 5 times a week. Initially, exercising 3 times a week on non-consecutive days is best, gradually increasing your frequency to 4 to 5 times a week.

Intensity: 65%-90% of your maximum heart rate. To determine the intensity of your aerobic exercise, first calculate your maximum heart rate by subtracting your age from 220. Next, count the number of times your heart beats in 15 seconds and multiply by 4 to determine the average beats per minute. Divide the beats per minute by the maximum rate and multiply by 100. The resulting number is the percentage of intensity.

Time: 20-60 minutes. Your workout sessions should last about 20 minutes for the first few weeks.  Gradually increase your time 2 to 3 minutes each week.  The frequency and duration should not be increased in the same week; increase them one at a time.

Type: Any activity that raises your heart rate is a good activity.  However, work towards running which is a major part of basic training.

Muscular Strength Session

Frequency: 2-3 times per week. Use all major muscle groups.

Intensity: The appropriate weight is what you can lift the required number of times and not more.  The first set of exercises in a weight program is a warm-up set even though you have done a structured warm-up.

Time: 15-60 minutes.  Your workout sessions should last about 15 minutes for the first few weeks.  Gradually increase your time 2 to 3 minutes each week.  The frequency and duration should not be increased in the same week; increase them one at a time.

Type: Resistance training can include both free weights and resistance machines.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90

FITT

Frequency is a balance between exercising often enough to challenge your body and resting enough to allow your body to recover from the workout.
•Intensity is measured using your heart rate during aerobic activity and workload during muscular strength training.  Gradually increase the intensity of your workouts to increase your overall endurance.
•Time of your workout generally increases as you become more fit. However, if you exercise more than 60 minutes you may risk overtraining and injury.
•Type refers to the kind of exercise you choose to achieve particular fitness goals: aerobic exercise for cardio fitness and resistance training for muscular strength.

See also,

BMQ fitness tips,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+fitness+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=xRtRWdHQA--fXt72kTg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Infant_Tree

mariomike said:
			
		

> tread water for at least 2 minutes and swim 20 metres without a life jacket.



Is there a preferred method of swimming and does it matter if it's done with proper form or not?


----------



## mariomike

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> Is there a preferred method of swimming and does it matter if it's done with proper form or not?



Military Swim Test - When, Where, and How- Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17795.0
13 pages.


----------



## Infant_Tree

mariomike said:
			
		

> Military Swim Test - When, Where, and How- Merged
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/17795.0
> 13 pages.



Oh yeah, I forgot I already asked this question there, sorry about that.

Another question though. Is there a lot of classroom work in BMQ/DP1, and if so, is there a lot of note-taking required? Is it worth it to practice my handwriting skills before I leave for BMQ?


----------



## mariomike

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> Is there a lot of classroom work in BMQ/DP1,



Basic Training Description
The course is composed of 62% classroom training with study and theoretical exams; 25% of field training with practical exams; and 13% is devoted to physical training.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page



			
				Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> Is it worth it to practice my handwriting skills before I leave for BMQ?



Handwriting skills will be checked in your Autobiography.

Autobiography Thread (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21042.50
10 pages


----------



## Loachman

For part of the final exam, you are given ten questions and allowed three minutes each to find answers by searching on Army.ca and write out complete quotes therefrom.


----------



## gryphonv

Loachman said:
			
		

> For part of the final exam, you are given ten questions and allowed three minutes each to find answers by searching on Army.ca and write out complete quotes therefrom.



And you get bonus points for being salty or bashing whichever political party is currently in power.


----------



## RocketRichard

gryphonv said:
			
		

> And you get bonus points for being salty or bashing whichever political party is currently in power.


Touché



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleJ

Hey,

I'm leaving for BMQ and BMQ-L on Sunday in Aldershot, N.S. I am really looking forward to going, however seeing as it is coming up in a mere 4 days I am beginning to get slightly nervous (still excited).  As for my mentality I am by no means a quitter. Physically I am in what I believe to be good shape as I exercise regularly. I can run 2.4 km in about 10:05 ( 10:00 on a good day) and I can run 6km in 27:24, as well as 5 km in just under 23:00. As for pushups I can generally do around 50 consecutively and situps and pull ups are no problem at all. My question is in your opinion do you feel I am fit enough to excel at BMQ and BMQ-L? I have looked through the entire BMQ board and found similar posts but no really the same considering this is my personal fitness. If anyone could give me their honest opinion I would really appreciate it and it would certainly calm my nerves a bit. Thanks for reading this!  :warstory:


----------



## mariomike

KyleJ said:
			
		

> My question is in your opinion do you feel I am fit enough to excel at BMQ and BMQ-L?



Before starting basic training, you should be able to:
•run 5 kilometres.;
•run 2.4 kilometres within an appropriate time (see chart below);
•complete push-ups  with a full range of motion and sit-ups;
•complete a hand-grip test; and
•tread water for at least 2 minutes and swim 20 metres without a life jacket.

Acceptable time ranges for completing a 2.4-km run
Age range
 Acceptable Range
 Men
 Women 
 Under 30 years
 10:13 - 11:56
 12:36 - 14:26
 30 – 34
 10:35 - 12:26
 12:57 - 14:55
 35 – 39
 10:58 - 12:56
 13:27 - 15:25
 40 – 44
 11:12 - 13:25
 13:57 - 15:55
 45 – 49
 11:27 - 13:56
 14:26 - 16:25
 50 – 54
 11:57 - 14:25
 14:56 - 16:54
 55 & over
 12:27 - 14:56
 15:27 - 17:24 

By the time you complete basic training, you will be able to:
•complete a 13-kilometre march in full combat gear;
•complete push-up and sit-up tests;
•run up to 6 kilometres;
•complete swimming tests; and
•scale walls and cross ditches as part of obstacle courses.

The following suggestions will help you get to basic training and achieve your goals. Passing the basic training fitness test is up to you and your training program.

Getting Ready to Train 
Regular physical activity is fun, healthy and very safe for most people.  An excellent way to determine your fitness level is to undergo a fitness appraisal.

Talk with your doctor before starting a fitness routine or appraisal, particularly if you have a heart condition, feel chest pain, lose your balance or consciousness, have a bone or joint problem, or take drugs for a blood pressure or heart condition.

Tell your doctor about the kinds of activities you want to do and follow his or her advice.  



If you are not feeling well because of a cold or fever, wait until you feel better before starting a fitness program. If you are or may be pregnant, talk to your doctor before becoming more active.

 Physical Fitness Training 
Your fitness program should start at a level that’s right for you now and progress gradually as your strength and endurance improve.

Consult a fitness professional or personal trainer if you are just starting out and to get expert advice on improving your physical fitness.

When starting a workout session, take into consideration the frequency, intensity, time and type of activity and your goals – in other words, follow the FITT principle.  Here is a breakdown of FITT:
•Frequency is a balance between exercising often enough to challenge your body and resting enough to allow your body to recover from the workout.
•Intensity is measured using your heart rate during aerobic activity and workload during muscular strength training.  Gradually increase the intensity of your workouts to increase your overall endurance.
•Time of your workout generally increases as you become more fit. However, if you exercise more than 60 minutes you may risk overtraining and injury.
•Type refers to the kind of exercise you choose to achieve particular fitness goals: aerobic exercise for cardio fitness and resistance training for muscular strength.

Getting Fit With FITT 
As a rule of thumb, ease into your activities, gradually increase each element of FITT, and end each session with a cool-down. For example:
•Begin with a 5- to 10-minute warm-up. Light walking, biking or a slow jog will increase blood flow to the muscles and lightly increase your heart rate. Follow up with some light stretching of the muscles you will be using in your workout.
•Improving your overall fitness is most effectively done through a combination of 20-60 minutes of aerobic and strength exercises. The two sample fitness sessions below are based on Canadian Society for Exercise Physiology guidelines.
•A 5- to 10-minute cool-down helps return your body to its normal, pre-exercise condition. Suddenly stopping an intense workout can make you dizzy, nauseous or even faint.  Walking, biking or a slow jog will gradually bring down your heart rate and relieve muscle soreness.

Sample Fitness Sessions 
Aerobic Fitness Session

Frequency: 3 to 5 times a week. Initially, exercising 3 times a week on non-consecutive days is best, gradually increasing your frequency to 4 to 5 times a week.

Intensity: 65%-90% of your maximum heart rate. To determine the intensity of your aerobic exercise, first calculate your maximum heart rate by subtracting your age from 220. Next, count the number of times your heart beats in 15 seconds and multiply by 4 to determine the average beats per minute. Divide the beats per minute by the maximum rate and multiply by 100. The resulting number is the percentage of intensity.

Time: 20-60 minutes. Your workout sessions should last about 20 minutes for the first few weeks.  Gradually increase your time 2 to 3 minutes each week.  The frequency and duration should not be increased in the same week; increase them one at a time.

Type: Any activity that raises your heart rate is a good activity.  However, work towards running which is a major part of basic training.

Muscular Strength Session

Frequency: 2-3 times per week. Use all major muscle groups.

Intensity: The appropriate weight is what you can lift the required number of times and not more.  The first set of exercises in a weight program is a warm-up set even though you have done a structured warm-up.

Time: 15-60 minutes.  Your workout sessions should last about 15 minutes for the first few weeks.  Gradually increase your time 2 to 3 minutes each week.  The frequency and duration should not be increased in the same week; increase them one at a time.

Type: Resistance training can include both free weights and resistance machines.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90

FITT

Frequency is a balance between exercising often enough to challenge your body and resting enough to allow your body to recover from the workout.
•Intensity is measured using your heart rate during aerobic activity and workload during muscular strength training.  Gradually increase the intensity of your workouts to increase your overall endurance.
•Time of your workout generally increases as you become more fit. However, if you exercise more than 60 minutes you may risk overtraining and injury.
•Type refers to the kind of exercise you choose to achieve particular fitness goals: aerobic exercise for cardio fitness and resistance training for muscular strength.

See also,

BMQ fitness tips,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+fitness+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=xRtRWdHQA--fXt72kTg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Swally

TheWatchDog said:
			
		

> Hello there!
> 
> I'm looking to drop about 30-40 pounds before BMQ so it will be an easier time for me. Currently weighing at 6' 230lbs. If anyone has any fantastic exercises to prepare for BMQ you would be a life savior.
> 
> *Cheers!*



I'm in similar shoes, 6 foot but mid250s, trying to get into the Reserves.

I've been powerlifting the past few years, which isn't the best for joining the military, fitness-wise anyways. 

I've started walking and doing a bodyweight circuit almost daily, gym down to about 2 days a week only and as the weeks go by I add some running and longer walks with a backpack. 
3 weeks in I'm down 7 lbs. 

Canada has some decent workout routines, as do the Brits. 

https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/Documents/Army%20fitness%20manual.pdf
http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/-/media/files/cnr-pdfs/get-fit-to-apply-rm.pdf?la=en-gb

The 5 exercise circuit the Brits do is quite pleasant, quick to do and gets the heart and muscles working pretty good!

I'm also following a fitness app the Swedish military has released (I'm swedish, used to be in the Army in Sweden some 17 years ago, I'm 37 now), they have a few programs incl a 12 week one to get ready for basic training. 

I have picked a little from all the programs I feel are relevant to:
a) make something I have time to do
b) do something I enjoy doing
c) yields good results

How's training so far OP?


----------



## mariomike

Swally said:
			
		

> How's training so far OP?



OP was Last Active: 20 May, 2017


----------



## Swally

mariomike said:
			
		

> OP was Last Active: 20 May, 2017



Too busy with all the training hopefully!  ;D


----------



## Blamehoffman

Hey all, first post on Army.ca, tomorrow I start preparing for BMQ (end of October) and by extension my military career. I was planning on training 5 days a week for the next 2 weeks, then ramping up to twice a day focusing on bodyweight exercises and running. BMQ Im not worried about at all,  but Im going into combat arms (Armoured Soldier) so Im wondering what I should do to make things easier for myself down the road. 

Heres some personal info and my current reps/fitness levels if it helps at all
- male 5'8, 167lbs, aged 27
- pushups: 40
- situps 30
-pull ups: 10
- 5k time: 28 min

Thanks in advance


----------



## mariomike

Blamehoffman said:
			
		

> Im wondering what I should do to make things easier for myself down the road.
> 
> Heres some personal info and my current reps/fitness levels if it helps at all
> - pushups: 40
> - situps 30
> -pull ups: 10
> - 5k time: 28 min



Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13145/post-1461257.html#msg1461257
19 pages.

Sit-Ups  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12868/post-1473818.html#msg1473818
6 pages.

pull ups
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pull+ups&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=3KGYWc7oLI-R8QfwnqGQDQ&gws_rd=ssl

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.100
19 pages.


----------



## Roger123

How many times per week should one expect to run during basic training? Is the physical training the same for both BMQ and BMOQ?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Roger123 said:
			
		

> How many times per week should one expect to run during basic training? Is the physical training the same for both BMQ and BMOQ?



Strictly going for a straight run and how often for any distance varies upon course, weather, staff, etc. There’s a ton of cardio in varying forms though and a lot of instances involving sprints/quickened pace for short durations. Good cardio pre-course is essential.

Ref same PT for BMQ & BMOQ: They have most of the same components physical-training wise, but they’re different courses, different durations and designed to develop different skills in their candidates.


----------



## Bbmoveup

Roger123 said:
			
		

> How many times per week should one expect to run during basic training? Is the physical training the same for both BMQ and BMOQ?



Have decent cardio and work out your legs such as squats etc a ton before basic training. I’m talking 2-3 times a week do leg training! 

I’m week 8 and just got platinum on the force test and my legs have been sore since day 2 haha.


----------



## Coombs438

Hey ! 
I just signed up to this because I recently enrolled in the army for combat engineer regular. I go to do my aptitude test on Monday .

My biggest fear is that I will not be physically fit enough. But I read somewhere  that I don’t do my physical untill I go to BMQ (being optimistic that I’ll get threw the application process).

Any advice ?


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Coombs438]  that I don’t do my physical untill I go to BMQ (being optimistic that I’ll get threw the application process).

Any advice ?
[/quote]

Get in shape now. Change your diet, drop weight, goto the gym, start running. 

Don't make your plan to shown up to basic training and get in shape there.


----------



## PuckChaser

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Get in shape now. Change your dirt, drop weight, goto the gym, start running.
> 
> Don't make your plan to shown up to basic training and get in shape there.


 Why not? We encourage it with the fat camp they run and not having a PT test.


----------



## mariomike

Coombs438 said:
			
		

> Any advice ?



Three pages of advice,

Bettering Fitness Standards while Waiting for BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17044.50


----------



## BeyondTheNow

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> fat camp they run



“Fat Camp” aka Warrior Platoon no longer exists. It’s now called TRP. (Training & Reintegration Program.) Yes, is has recruits who did not pass their FORCE during the 1st week of course. But the percentage of members on that pl who are there because of being fat, lazy and out of shape is low. There are many members on it because of illness (so awaiting recourse) and injuries, many severe in nature like I was. Most are eager to get back into training as fast as possible. I’m tired of the stigma which still surrounds the old Warrior Platoon. I do not, in the least, condone recruits showing up who can’t pass the FORCE. (Even at my worst shape I could still pass it, so there’s zero excuse.) That being said, there are people who get there unable to pass who are in fantastic shape. I was there with a few females who were 4’10” and under who were lean and fast and had excellent cardio and decent enough strength. They couldn’t pass it at first simply because of their size and technique. (The drag) All of them passed after re-trying the test 30 days later while working with PSP to build strength and work on technique. (Incidentally, all graduated course as well.) Anyway, I digress.

My point is that it needs to stop being referred to as “fat camp,” because that platoon can be very helpful to the members who are on it and taking advantage of it. Other recruits (and some staff) have no business turning their noses down at anyone on that platoon, because they don’t know why they’re there, nor how long they’ve been stuck there, nor how hard they’re working to get back. Unfortunately, yes, it’s the lazy few who make it harder for those who are there legitimately, with great attitudes working diligently. But it’s not “fat camp.”

To the OP: As stated in my post above: Zero excuse (unless you’re super short and tiny) for you to get there and not pass your FORCE. Cardio, pushups, weights, more cardio. If you’re all about gains, fine, but you’ll lose them at CFLRS. It’s cardio-intensive PT with some strength-training & conditioning thrown in, but heavy on the cardio. So weights/strength-training is good, but don’t neglect cardio.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> That being said, there are people who get there unable to pass who are in fantastic shape.



I can't agree with that, sorry.  I think anyone is reasonable shape can meet the mins of the FORCE eval.  I am getting old, I am not able to exercise, I am on TD a lot eating hotel/restaurant food and keeping a weird schedule...I can pass FORCE (silver).

The "minimums" for the FORCE test are EXTREMELY low.  I can walk, and not with a sense of purpose, the Intermittent Loaded Shuttles and pass.  However, the FORCE *test* isn't actually a test.  So, even passing it on doesn't necessarily reflect a given level of fitness, as it is meant to measure a mbr's operational fitness IAW the UOS.  

_The FORCE Evaluation on its own is not a physical fitness test. It is a measure of operational fitness – a reflection of the CAF minimal physical employment standard related to common defence and security duties known as the Universality of Service principle._

*I was on staff (BMQ Instr) around '06-'07 when the PT test was removed from Reg Force application processes;  Warrior Platoon which was also called RFT (Recruit Fitness Training) was solely for 'those who could not pass the EXPRES test'.  There were other ST (Suspended Training) or Holding sub-units in the Mega...sounds like it has all been amalgamated into the org you mentioned.  It quickly went from a platoon to Coy size org, and most people in it had...a 'higher BMI'.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> That being said, there are people who get there unable to pass who are in fantastic shape.
> 
> I can't agree with that, sorry.  I think anyone is reasonable shape can meet the mins of the FORCE eval.  I am getting old, I am not able to exercise, I am on TD a lot eating hotel/restaurant food and keeping a weird schedule...I can pass FORCE (silver).
> 
> The "minimums" for the FORCE test are EXTREMELY low.  I can walk, and not with a sense of purpose, the Intermittent Loaded Shuttles and pass.  However, the FORCE *test* isn't actually a test.  So, even passing it on doesn't necessarily reflect a given level of fitness, as it is meant to measure a mbr's operational fitness IAW the UOS.
> 
> _The FORCE Evaluation on its own is not a physical fitness test. It is a measure of operational fitness – a reflection of the CAF minimal physical employment standard related to common defence and security duties known as the Universality of Service principle._
> 
> *I was on staff (BMQ Instr) around '06-'07 when the PT test was removed from Reg Force application processes;  Warrior Platoon which was also called RFT (Recruit Fitness Training) was solely for 'those who could not pass the EXPRES test'.  There were other ST (Suspended Training) or Holding sub-units in the Mega...sounds like it has all been amalgamated into the org you mentioned.  It quickly went from a platoon to Coy size org, and most people in it had...a 'higher BMI'.




Did you read the examples I followed that statement with? I guess you’d have to see it. One girl, who stood at 4’10”, MAYbe 4’11”, and weighed 100-105lbs soaking wet couldn’t do the dummy drag when she got there. She could run circles around the guys though, was a hockey goalie, could throw out pushups like no one’s business. Think of the drag ratio at that height and weight. All she needed was some fine-tuning and yes, it was her technique. So, say what you will. Just because you didn’t experience it/witness it first-hand should not exclude you from being able to imagine how easy it would be for a person of that stature to struggle. And like I said, she passed and graduated (with a goddamn rucksack that went down to almost her knees, ffs.) The girl was in good shape. As were the others. And I’ve also witnessed males, who were tall and in great shape blow a portion of the test simply because of technique. It happens.


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Eye In The Sky] 

I can't agree with that, sorry.  
[/quote]

Agree with your disagreement.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Agree with your disagreement.



Based on? Thanks for your contribution. I can rhyme off any number examples of it happening, both RegF in multiple locations & PRes. I’ve watched perfectly fit people eff it up. Is it the norm? No. Most have zero issues. But it happens. Nerves, trying to go too fast, too slow, whatever. It’s not as much of an anomaly as one might think.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Did you read the examples I followed that statement with? I guess you’d have to see it. One girl, who stood at 4’10”, MAYbe 4’11”, and weighed 100-105lbs soaking wet couldn’t do the dummy drag when she got there. She could run circles around the guys though, was a hockey goalie, could throw out pushups like no one’s business. Think of the drag ratio at that height and weight. All she needed was some fine-tuning and yes, it was her technique. So, say what you will. Just because you didn’t experience it/witness it first-hand should not exclude you from being able to imagine how easy it would be for a person of that stature to struggle. And like I said, she passed and graduated (with a goddamn rucksack that went down to almost her knees, ffs.) The girl was in good shape. As were the others. And I’ve also witnessed males, who were tall and in great shape blow a portion of the test simply because of technique. It happens.



Here's a more important point about 'what I did/did not witness';  I witnessed recruits there, as an instructor.  I've witnessed recruits, TQ3 students, PLQ students...Phase 3 Officer students..over many, many years.  For the record, I started Instructing on courses such as BMQ in June 1993;  almost 25 years ago.  So, can we agree I've probably seen more 'trainees' than you have and in a much wider variety of circumstances?  Field training, operations, courses...my opinion comes from a broader swath than simply watching a few people at CFLRS (which I did, as an instructor too).

*Point #1*.  If you can't move a sandbag weight because of technique, in a gym, in PT gear...you won't be able to move someone my size down the tac tube, thru the overwing hatch, and off the wing...maybe into a 10 man liferaft in sea state 6.  You won't be able to drag someone who just got hit out of the kill zone/line of effective enemy fire, who is full-up battle rattle and you're tired because you've been up for 3 days.  You won't be able to extract a casualty on a pitching, rolling ship that has a fire and they're an oxygen casualty.  And you're wearing all the gear they wear on ships.

UOS...it exists.  Might it change?  Perhaps.  But right now, the FORCE test isn't about whether you can drag a sandbag 'person' in a gym, in shorts and sneakers after a determined rest period.  It is supposed to predict if you can do the stuff I mentioned in the above para, under stress.  If you're struggling with the sneakers in gym test, to pass with the 'mimimum', you aren't going to be able to drag me out of the burning aircraft wreckage, or the armoured vehicle with the ammo load and diesel about to brew up, or get me up the ladder on a ship that is listing because it's sinking.

*Point #2* FORCE isn't a PT test.  Have a read.   https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Documents/FORCE%20Operation%20Manual%20PDFs/FORCE%20Operation%20Manual%20-%20Chapter%201.pdf

1. The acronym “FORCE” stands for “*Fitness for Operational Requirements *of Canadian Armed Forces Employment”. The FORCE Program is the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) fitness program.

2. The FORCE Evaluation on its own is not a physical fitness test. It is a measure of operational fitness – a reflection of the CAF minimal physical employment standard related to common defence and security duties known as the Universality of Service principle.

3._ Some trades _within the CAF require higher levels of fitness or operational readiness, but the minimum standards for the FORCE Evaluation are meant to reflect the baseline CAF physical employment standard that everyone must meet.

4. The FORCE Evaluation is designed to capture the movement patterns, energy systems, and muscle groups recruited in the performance of common military duties. Common duties include tasks that *anyone within the CAF could be called upon to perform regardless of environment, age, gender, rank or occupation*, and are represented by an evaluation known as the Common Military Task Fitness Evaluation (CMTFE).

5. The CMTFE includes the following tasks:
a. Escape to Cover
b. Vehicle Extrication
c. Picking and Digging
d. Stretcher Carry
e. Sandbag Fortification
f. Pickets and Wire Carry
6. The scientific relationship between the CMTFE and the FORCE Evaluation allows the performance and standards of the six common military tasks of the CMTFE to be reflected by the four tasks of the FORCE Evaluation.



> with the rucksack down around her knees FFS



Imagine if it was a combat loaded ruck, or a combat 'go bag'.  water, rats, ammo, batteries for radios, the radio, and platoon kit like shovels.  Not to mention weapons systems.  Ever carry a C6 around for a couple of days?  

I remember a recruit in my section on a BMQ in 1998.  Same type;  short, slight build.  She was going infantry.  passed the entrance PT test.  The end of our FTX, they did a 15ish km forced march with Full Marching Order.  She didn't make it 1 km.  I carried my ruck on my back, and hers on my front from the better part of the distance from Hersey North/South OP to the hard shelter in DDT1 behind Lindsey Valley.  Before we got there, she ended up on the safety veh...carrying only FFO (webbing) and her wpn.  She ended up at the BHosp.  I brought the rest of my section in from DDT1 thru range control back to H23.

My point?  *Point #3*  Your 'ruck sack was around her knees' course mate probably wouldn't be able to carry that ruck that far with above the "min required kit" for the old ruckmarch test (BFT). But...we don't carry the BFT kitlist on our backs when we are headed to the 2 way live range.  Can't do it in training likely equals can't do it on ops/in combat. :2c:

Don't let your feelings from your experiences on Warrior/'insert name of the year here' and how you felt people perceived you make you blind to my points.  Getting removed from course sucks;  I was medically RTUd from 2 courses in my career.  I also never ran in the 'fast group' in Cornwallis...


----------



## Jarnhamar

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Based on? Thanks for your contribution. I can rhyme off any number examples of it happening, both RegF in multiple locations & PRes. I’ve watched perfectly fit people eff it up. Is it the norm? No. Most have zero issues. But it happens. Nerves, trying to go too fast, too slow, whatever. It’s not as much of an anomaly as one might think.



You're welcome. 

How many force evaluations have you been a part of?
Are you also a force evaluator at your unit?

You said there are fit people unable to pass the test. To me that doesn't sound like someone screwing up once, as you tried to suggest after the fact, but rather they can't pass the force test period.  "unable to pass". 

Should we make the test even easier because someone is 4 foot 1 and its not fair to them?


----------



## Teager

Coombs438 said:
			
		

> Hey !
> I just signed up to this because I recently enrolled in the army for combat engineer regular. I go to do my aptitude test on Monday .
> 
> My biggest fear is that I will not be physically fit enough. But I read somewhere  that I don’t do my physical untill I go to BMQ (being optimistic that I’ll get threw the application process).
> 
> Any advice ?



If your going as a combat engineer get in shape. I've been out for awhile but my QL3 for combat engineer was way more physically demanding than BMQ. The trade itself is a physically demanding trade.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Here's a more important point about 'what I did/did not witness';  I witnessed recruits there, as an instructor.  I've witnessed recruits, TQ3 students, PLQ students...Phase 3 Officer students..over many, many years.
> 
> If you can't move a sandbag weight because of technique, in a gym, in PT gear...you won't be able to move someone my size down the tac tube, thru the overwing hatch, and off the wing...maybe into a 10 man liferaft in sea state 6.  You won't be able to drag someone who just got hit out of the kill zone/line of effective enemy fire, who is full-up battle rattle and you're tired because you've been up for 3 days.  You won't be able to extract a casualty on a pitching, rolling ship that has a fire and they're an oxygen casualty.  And you're wearing all the gear they wear on ships.
> 
> UOS...it exists.  Might it change?  Perhaps.  But right now, the FORCE test isn't about whether you can drag a sandbag 'person' in a gym, in shorts and sneakers after a determined rest period.  It is supposed to predict if you can do the stuff I mentioned in the above para, under stress.  If you're struggling with the sneakers in gym test, to pass with the 'mimimum', you aren't going to be able to drag me out of the burning aircraft wreckage, or the armoured vehicle with the ammo load and diesel about to brew up, or get me up the ladder on a ship that is listing because it's sinking.
> 
> FORCE isn't a PT test.  Have a read.   https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Documents/FORCE%20Operation%20Manual%20PDFs/FORCE%20Operation%20Manual%20-%20Chapter%201.pdf
> 
> 1. The acronym “FORCE” stands for “Fitness for Operational Requirements of Canadian Armed Forces Employment”. The FORCE Program is the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) fitness program.
> 
> 2. The FORCE Evaluation on its own is not a physical fitness test. It is a measure of operational fitness – a reflection of the CAF minimal physical employment standard related to common defence and security duties known as the Universality of Service principle.
> 
> 3. Some trades within the CAF require higher levels of fitness or operational readiness, but the minimum standards for the FORCE Evaluation are meant to reflect the baseline CAF physical employment standard that everyone must meet.
> 
> 4. The FORCE Evaluation is designed to capture the movement patterns, energy systems, and muscle groups recruited in the performance of common military duties. Common duties include tasks that *anyone within the CAF could be called upon to perform regardless of environment, age, gender, rank or occupation*, and are represented by an evaluation known as the Common Military Task Fitness Evaluation (CMTFE).
> 
> 5. The CMTFE includes the following tasks:
> a. Escape to Cover
> b. Vehicle Extrication
> c. Picking and Digging
> d. Stretcher Carry
> e. Sandbag Fortification
> f. Pickets and Wire Carry
> 6. The scientific relationship between the CMTFE and the FORCE Evaluation allows the performance and standards of the six common military tasks of the CMTFE to be reflected by the four tasks of the FORCE Evaluation.
> 
> Imagine if it was a combat loaded ruck, or a combat 'go bag'.  water, rats, ammo, batteries for radios, the radio, and platoon kit like shovels.  Not to mention weapons systems.  Ever carry a C6 around for a couple of days?
> 
> I remember a recruit in my section on a BMQ in 1998.  Same type;  short, slight build.  She was going infantry.  passed the entrance PT test.  The end of our FTX, they did a 15ish km forced march with Full Marching Order.  She didn't make it 1 km.  I carried my ruck on my back, and hers on my front from the better part of the distance from Hersey North/South OP to the hard shelter in DDT1 behind Lindsey Valley.  Before we got there, she ended up on the safety veh...carrying only FFO (webbing) and her wpn.  She ended up at the BHosp.  I brought the rest of my section in from DDT1 thru range control back to H23.
> 
> My point?  Your 'ruck sack was around her knees' course mate probably wouldn't be able to carry that ruck that far with above the "min required kit" for the old ruckmarch test (BFT). But...we don't carry the BFT kitlist on our backs when we are headed to the 2 way live range.   :2c:



I’m not sure what your point is. You didn’t state any facts or sources that I’m not aware of. Moreover, I don’t disagree with you. I’m simply stating I’ve personally watched people screw up the FORCE. For any number of reasons. Even because they were showboating.

I didn’t create the FORCE nor do I have a say in what it is supposed to be representative of. Being an instructor or not has no bearing on standing there and personally witnessing those participating. It’s even more enlightening when just sitting and observing, period. As neither an assessor or a participant—just watching. 

I agree that the FORCE is easy. I said that in my post. But, and it’s obviously a moot point, people who are in good shape fail to meet standard. Disagree? Fine, disagree all you want. But I’ve watched it. Repeatedly. And I fail to understand, with all your experience, how you never saw an individual fail to meet standard for an error as simple as how they were trying to complete the specific item. 

We’re debating in a circle though. And my experience and time-period in witnessing certain things isn’t comparable to yours. It is, however, equally as valid. That’s my  :2c:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I’m not sure what your point is.



If you re-read, there were several.  I thought I made them somewhat apparent.  But...I went back and made what I see as the 3 points stick out.



> You didn’t state any facts or sources that I’m not aware of.



If you want to discount all the experience, sure.  No facts or sources.   



> Being an instructor or not has no bearing on standing there and personally witnessing those participating.



Sure it does;  I've watched people do PT tests and, more importantly, perform in the field or in the air, for many many years.  That you said that tells me you've never instructed before, lead young soldiers on anything as simple as a BMQ course.



> I agree that the FORCE is easy. I said that in my post. But, and it’s obviously a moot point, people who are in good shape fail to meet standard. Disagree? Fine, disagree all you want. But I’ve watched it. Repeatedly. And I fail to understand, with all your experience, how you never saw an individual fail to meet standard for an error as simple as how they were trying to complete the specific item.



Who said I never saw a trainee fail?  Or someone who wasn't on course, just doing the EXPRES test , or the old 2 X 10s, or the BFT, or the firemans' carry after the BFT ruck, or the PT400 test, or the initial PT test when I was at the CABC (Cdn Airborne Center, as it was called back in the day...jump school).  I've, personally, never failed a PT test of the....6? different versions of it I've seen now (of which, I felt the PT400 test was the best).

You've watch people in a gym floor.  Others like me have watched them in the field, on operations, stuff like that.  I'll trust my gut from my experience over what you witnessed at CFLRS (I was an instr there;  I mention it again because you've seemed to missed that); you're not exactly detached from the topic personally;  as you've said, you ended up on Warrior.  I see an element of emotion in your responses; I know what stigma went along with being in that org within CFLRS - as mentioned, I was there when RFT/Warrior started and grew quickly.  I also witnessed what staff and candidates thought/said about recruits who went there.



> We’re debating in a circle though.



It happens.   ;D

BLUF - for anyone going to CFLRS...your start goal can be "pass the FORCE test".   your next one should be "IMPROVE ON THAT".


----------



## ArmouredAnger

Hey guys I am almost done my application and am going reg forces. Right now I can walk long distances but probably couldn't run 2.5k or more.. I'm working on the running but I'm worried about pull-ups and push-ups or climbing walls. I am 240lbs right now standing 6'3 so obviously a lot of that is fat. A few years ago I hit the gym every 2nd day with strength and cardio training. I was able to cut down to 205 with some lean muscle. 

My question is: What can I do to prepare myself, some people are starting BMQ in July, if I start then as well then I need to do something. I don't mind being stressed out or struggling with things, I've been through a lot of shit psychologically I'm used to that. But I want to get in the best shape of my life and I want to start now. Not really in a position to get a gym membership right now, but I have a punching bag, a bench, kettle-bells and I'm also taking up some sword training again. I also have a bicycle. Working on nutrition as well. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mariomike

ArmouredAnger said:
			
		

> What can I do to prepare myself, some people are starting BMQ in July, if I start then as well then I need to do something.



Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
26 pages.

Lots of good advice here,

Physical Training 
https://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,75.0.html


----------



## BeyondTheNow

ArmouredAnger said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am almost done my application and am going reg forces. Right now I can walk long distances but probably couldn't run 2.5k or more.. I'm working on the running but I'm worried about pull-ups and push-ups or climbing walls. I am 240lbs right now standing 6'3 so obviously a lot of that is fat. A few years ago I hit the gym every 2nd day with strength and cardio training. I was able to cut down to 205 with some lean muscle.
> 
> My question is: What can I do to prepare myself, some people are starting BMQ in July, if I start then as well then I need to do something. I don't mind being stressed out or struggling with things, I've been through a lot of shit psychologically I'm used to that. But I want to get in the best shape of my life and I want to start now. Not really in a position to get a gym membership right now, but I have a punching bag, a bench, kettle-bells and I'm also taking up some sword training again. I also have a bicycle. Working on nutrition as well.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Asking for help/advice is a good start, but be prepared for some hard truths you may be given, based on the info you’ve provided. There are several currently serving and retired members here who are very disheartened and frustrated by the lifestyles that many new hopefuls have decided to engage in—mainly not taking care of themselves and severely lacking in physical capability. They don’t hold back in sharing their opinions at times. 

There is no shortage of posts in several threads around this site (and the net in general) about not only what physical level you should be for BMQ, but talking about where you should be in terms of basic physicality in general. If you’re thinking you might start course in July, getting in “the best shape of your life” between now and then is a tall order. By all means, do what you need to do and start doing it as soon as you finish reading this post. But if you work too hard too fast all you’re going to do is probably hurt yourself and then sabotage any work you’ve put in. Pushups, sit-ups, deadlifts, running. Focus on those. Sword-training (while it does sound cool) isn’t going to do much to prepare you. 

If you can’t get a gym membership and are having trouble motivating yourself, find a buddy to go out for a run with. (While I do do things on my own, I’m more motivated and work harder when I’m with others who have the same goals. Some people are like that, and there’s nothing wrong with it. But you need to be aware of it and deal with yourself accordingly in order to reach your goals.) If you don’t have any friends/acquaintances who are into working out, and/or who are flakey when it comes to making plans to get together and run or something, then you’ll have to find the motivation yourself, join a running club, or find an inexpensive place to work out without all the bells & whistles—just a basic gym environment.

Overall body fitness is never a bad thing, and staying active, (even leisurely) as much as possible is important. But your main focus should be the 4 things I mentioned above. Yes, incorporate weights and work other parts of your body, but if you’re feeling overwhelmed focus on those. They’ll build up the essential areas you’ll need in order to be prepared. 

Nutrition: my weight has been up and down my entire life. I know a thing or two about slimming down, getting lean and staying that way, as well as how easy it is to put weight on. One’s physique is largely dictated by what they’re consuming, period. Over-eating, eating out often, refined sugar and not eating enough natural protein sources, fresh fruits and vegetables (and other whole foods) will severely hinder any progress you’re trying to make when exercising. 

Well, enough of the lecture. I’m sure you’ve heard most, if not all, of this before. Read the relevant threads, but not for too long. You need to start training. Judging by what you’ve said, hopefully it’ll be a bit longer before you get on course so you have more time to prepare properly and aren’t trying to do everything all at once at an unhealthy intensity. Best of luck.


----------



## Pusser

I think the best piece of advice I can offer is to NOT stress out over this.  If you stress out and try to do too much, you will just hurt yourself, which could seriously hamper your ability to pass or even start BMQ.  If you're already doing something now, you're actually ahead of many of the other candidates.  There will be folks who will show up at BMQ in absolutely terrible shape.  The best thing I think you can do is to get as much cardio in as you can, but don't get stupid about it.  Try to go for a run five times a week.  If you can do some weight training, great, but again, don't over do it.  Stick to the basics and go slow.  It took you many years to get to where you are now.  Give yourself some time to get back and most importantly of all, don't worry about your weight.  Weight is not necessarily an accurate or even useful indicator of fitness.  I'm 6'2", 280 lbs and 53 years old, but I can still get around a rugby pitch (albeit, not as fast as I used to).


----------



## cld617

ArmouredAnger said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am almost done my application and am going reg forces. Right now I can walk long distances but probably couldn't run 2.5k or more.. I'm working on the running but I'm worried about pull-ups and push-ups or climbing walls. I am 240lbs right now standing 6'3 so obviously a lot of that is fat. A few years ago I hit the gym every 2nd day with strength and cardio training. I was able to cut down to 205 with some lean muscle.
> 
> My question is: What can I do to prepare myself, some people are starting BMQ in July, if I start then as well then I need to do something. I don't mind being stressed out or struggling with things, I've been through a lot of crap psychologically I'm used to that. But I want to get in the best shape of my life and I want to start now. Not really in a position to get a gym membership right now, but I have a punching bag, a bench, kettle-bells and I'm also taking up some sword training again. I also have a bicycle. Working on nutrition as well.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



2 months prior to getting to BMQ is not the time to start running if you couldn't already finish a reasonable distance, so consider delaying any offer they make you. But....

Based on your size, I'd say that's one of the bigger reasons you're having issues running. You're certainly not huge for your height, but you're at a significant disadvantage to endure the stress of running with such a large frame. I'd suggest putting on a pack and focus on getting your heart rate up and doing some rucking. Shoot for around 70-75% of max heart rate and keep it there for 30-60 mins a few times a week. You'll build up your aerobic fitness as well as slowly accumulate mileage on your body which likely isn't used to taking a beating, you're going to have serious issues at that size if you go straight into running. Once you feel comfortable with that, then go out and set a goal of doing that 2.5k at even a light jog, with the goal being to finish AND feel ok at the end.


----------



## Xylric

I began what passes for my fitness regime pretty much the same day I made initial contact with the recruitment center. Since I used to run competitively back in Grade 8, my best time was 49.33. Given that I was literally half my age at the time, I'm more than happy to surpass it. As it stands, I currently run a mile in just over 6 minutes. While I have never been an aggressively athletic individual and I do continually seek to better myself, I've always been aware that I am not a fast runner in the traditional sense. What I am is someone who is much more suited to focusing on endurance, and thankfully in my experiences so far, this has made physical training much easier.

Since I walk more than 3K on a daily basis *without* doing anything more than daily tasks, the fact that I go out for a 5K run once a week and a 10K run once a month really isn't as much of a physical exertion as I apparently should believe it to be - I've always found that running is a great way to problem solve. Can't count the number of papers I got stuck on over my academic career which seemed to flow like water once I came back from a run.

No, I think my biggest problem when it comes to physical fitness is my diet - I've done tremendous work taming my sweet tooth and other guilty pleasures, but find it quite difficult to avoid certain bad habits - I love cooking, especially baking. I think you can see where this leads me into trouble. Thankfully, I'm careful to maintain a nutritional balance, but once you bake fresh cookies....


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Xylric said:
			
		

> I began what passes for my fitness regime pretty much the same day I made initial contact with the recruitment center. Since I used to run competitively back in Grade 8, my best time was 49.33. Given that I was literally half my age at the time, I'm more than happy to surpass it. As it stands, I currently run a mile in just over 6 minutes. While I have never been an aggressively athletic individual and I do continually seek to better myself, I've always been aware that I am not a fast runner in the traditional sense. What I am is someone who is much more suited to focusing on endurance, and thankfully in my experiences so far, this has made physical training much easier.
> 
> Since I walk more than 3K on a daily basis *without* doing anything more than daily tasks, the fact that I go out for a 5K run once a week and a 10K run once a month really isn't as much of a physical exertion as I apparently should believe it to be - I've always found that running is a great way to problem solve. Can't count the number of papers I got stuck on over my academic career which seemed to flow like water once I came back from a run.
> 
> No, I think my biggest problem when it comes to physical fitness is my diet - I've done tremendous work taming my sweet tooth and other guilty pleasures, but find it quite difficult to avoid certain bad habits - I love cooking, especially baking. I think you can see where this leads me into trouble. Thankfully, I'm careful to maintain a nutritional balance, but once you bake fresh cookies....



Intermittrnt fasting is your friend.  I follow a 16:8 diet meaning I fast for 16 hours then get all my caloric intake during an 8 hour window.  I don't eat breakfast and I eat all my meals between noon and 8 at night.


----------



## Xylric

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Intermittrnt fasting is your friend.  I follow a 16:8 diet meaning I fast for 16 hours then get all my caloric intake during an 8 hour window.  I don't eat breakfast and I eat all my meals between noon and 8 at night.



I'm already doing that, though closer to an 18:6 pattern.


----------



## Jelly_Bean

I've seen mention in some threads of BMQ training/gym classes at bases. Does anyone know if there is an option for this in the London or Hamilton area? I know there aren't bases but maybe at reserve or regular force detachments?


----------



## wannabeofficer

Currently, the Minimum Physical Fitness Standards for Female Under 35 is:

20-Meter Shuttle Run : stage 4
Alternative Step Test: 32
Hand-grip: 50
Push-ups: 9
Sit-ups: 15

Will I be able to pass the BMQ/BMOQ as long as I can meet the above standards? I can/will be able to barely meet these standards by this July or August, but I am worried if the actual training will be  a lot more physically demanding than this standard. I heard that trainees will be asked to complete a 2.4km run as well as 5km run? and march 13km in full gear and whatnot. 

I am 163cm tall and weigh 45kg. I know I am underweight but I am an extreme ectomorph and I cannot gain weight nor muscles no matter how hard I try. I guess being thin is my natural thing.
I am really a non-athletic person. In the high-school PE class, I was often the last to come in when we did laps around the school, and yes even among women. But I didn't really try my best then. 

You might try to tell me that then being a soldier is not really my thing but I really want this career (I want to become an intelligence officer), I am mentally and intellectually strong enough (just not physically strong enough), and want live a kind of life that overcomes difficult challenges with efforts. What's the fun in life if I challenge myself with only the easy stuff? lol

Anyways I have about 4-5 months to prepare for the BMQ. Do you think this time is enough or should I take longer?  
What is the likely chance that the used-to-be-the-weakest girl in high school will survive the BMQ after 4-5months of intense training at home? 
Am I dreaming something unrealistic? Please be honest.

Right now, I can barely pass stage 4 in the 20m shuttle run, my handgrip (combined) is barely over 50, can easily do 15 sit ups but can only do 1 push up at this time. 
I am 24 years old btw.


----------



## AbdullahD

This thread may interest you...

I have not done BMQ so I cant say anything regarding that.. but spending time to get in better shape before going, seems wise.

https://air-force.ca/forums/threads/17044.0

Abdullah


----------



## PMedMoe

It was mentioned as a response to your other question that fitness standards have changed.  If you want to be an Intelligence Officer, I suggest you do more research (and more fitness).


----------



## Canadian_beast

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> Currently, the Minimum Physical Fitness Standards for Female Under 35 is:
> 
> 20-Meter Shuttle Run : stage 4
> Alternative Step Test: 32
> Hand-grip: 50
> Push-ups: 9
> Sit-ups: 15
> 
> Will I be able to pass the BMQ/BMOQ as long as I can meet the above standards? I can/will be able to barely meet these standards by this July or August, but I am worried if the actual training will be  a lot more physically demanding than this standard. I heard that trainees will be asked to complete a 2.4km run as well as 5km run? and march 13km in full gear and whatnot.
> 
> I am 163cm tall and weigh 45kg. I know I am underweight but I am an extreme ectomorph and I cannot gain weight nor muscles no matter how hard I try. I guess being thin is my natural thing.
> I am really a non-athletic person. In the high-school PE class, I was often the last to come in when we did laps around the school, and yes even among women. But I didn't really try my best then.
> 
> You might try to tell me that then being a soldier is not really my thing but I really want this career (I want to become an intelligence officer), I am mentally and intellectually strong enough (just not physically strong enough), and want live a kind of life that overcomes difficult challenges with efforts. What's the fun in life if I challenge myself with only the easy stuff? lol
> 
> Anyways I have about 4-5 months to prepare for the BMQ. Do you think this time is enough or should I take longer?
> What is the likely chance that the used-to-be-the-weakest girl in high school will survive the BMQ after 4-5months of intense training at home?
> Am I dreaming something unrealistic? Please be honest.
> 
> Right now, I can barely pass stage 4 in the 20m shuttle run, my handgrip (combined) is barely over 50, can easily do 15 sit ups but can only do 1 push up at this time.
> I am 24 years old btw.



I see you said that you can’t gain muscle mass or weight, you should look into some work out supplements, maybe some creatine, pre work out, weight gainer and continue to work out. Don’t give up you got this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=wannabeofficer]
Am I dreaming something unrealistic? Please be honest.

Right now, I can barely pass stage 4 in the 20m shuttle run, my handgrip (combined) is barely over 50, can easily do 15 sit ups but can only do 1 push up at this time. 
I am 24 years old btw.  

[/quote]

You sound pretty petite and physically weak. One pushup is not very much upper body strength at all,going from 1 push up to 9 is alot of work. Stage 4 on the shuttle run as far as I remember is basically walking fast. Not saying that to be an asshole, you asked for honesty.

As an intelligence officer there is a chance (as small as it may be) that you're posted to a field unit that deploys on combat operations. You may have to carry body armor, ballistic plates, rifle & pistol, helmet, chest rig, 5-10 pounds of ammo plus more. It could easily add up to more than half your weight. Is it doable? I'm sure it is, but you don't sound like you're coming from a solid fitness foundation.

You simply may not be physically capable of doing the job. That said if you can pass the military fitness tests then you could very well pass BMQ despite not being able to keep up on runs or rucksack marches (so long as they aren't an actual requirement like the FORCE test is). You can fall out constantly but so long as you don't give the staff attitude (which can put you on the warning system) then you may be good to go.

No one here can really make the call on whether or not you can do it. I'd suggest you check the forums for whatever the current fitness requirements are for the CAF, set up your own tests and see how well you do. You can really accomplish some serious body changes in 1-3 months but you have to be disciplined.


----------



## Cloud Cover

To follow up with Jarnhamar,  it is true the armed forces no longer has the attitude that any problem can be surmounted with brawn or explosives, there is still a certain expectation amongst peers that one can carry their load all the way, otherwise (as unfair as it sounds) misery and low self extend sometimes follows.  In some cases, this can be more a mental state of mind than physical but could be serious problem and perhaps even a medical emergency in BMQ if one does not have the stored calories to burn to begin with.

Fitness coach/trainer? Nutritionist? There is a whole industry of qualified professionals who assist aspiring first responders, military and a few others to achieve their weight and fitness goals.


----------



## OceanBonfire

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> Currently, the Minimum Physical Fitness Standards for Female Under 35 is:
> 
> 20-Meter Shuttle Run : stage 4
> Alternative Step Test: 32
> Hand-grip: 50
> Push-ups: 9
> Sit-ups: 15
> 
> Will I be able to pass the BMQ/BMOQ as long as I can meet the above standards? I can/will be able to barely meet these standards by this July or August, but I am worried if the actual training will be  a lot more physically demanding than this standard. I heard that trainees will be asked to complete a 2.4km run as well as 5km run? and march 13km in full gear and whatnot.
> 
> I am 163cm tall and weigh 45kg. I know I am underweight but I am an extreme ectomorph and I cannot gain weight nor muscles no matter how hard I try. I guess being thin is my natural thing.
> I am really a non-athletic person. In the high-school PE class, I was often the last to come in when we did laps around the school, and yes even among women. But I didn't really try my best then.
> 
> You might try to tell me that then being a soldier is not really my thing but I really want this career (I want to become an intelligence officer), I am mentally and intellectually strong enough (just not physically strong enough), and want live a kind of life that overcomes difficult challenges with efforts. What's the fun in life if I challenge myself with only the easy stuff? lol
> 
> Anyways I have about 4-5 months to prepare for the BMQ. Do you think this time is enough or should I take longer?
> What is the likely chance that the used-to-be-the-weakest girl in high school will survive the BMQ after 4-5months of intense training at home?
> Am I dreaming something unrealistic? Please be honest.
> 
> Right now, I can barely pass stage 4 in the 20m shuttle run, my handgrip (combined) is barely over 50, can easily do 15 sit ups but can only do 1 push up at this time.
> I am 24 years old btw.



There are no 2.4/5km runs nor 13km full gear march.

There were a few women in my BMOQ platoon who were petite, underweight, and struggled a lot physically but that didn't stopped them from succeeding the BMOQ. A woman on my BMOQ platoon (she also chose Int O) didn't passed the first/initial FORCE test and was re-assigned to the "fat" platoon to get fit. Once she gets fit enough and passes the FORCE test, she gets re-assigned to a future BMOQ platoon. The rucksack marches and the warrior challenge might be extremely challenging for you. Air Force or Navy would be a more appropriate element choice for you than Army considering the post-BMOQ trainings and your wish to be an Int O. Don't let any of this discourage you in any way.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> Currently, the Minimum Physical Fitness Standards for Female Under 35 is:
> 
> 20-Meter Shuttle Run : stage 4
> Alternative Step Test: 32
> Hand-grip: 50
> Push-ups: 9
> Sit-ups: 15
> 
> Will I be able to pass the BMQ/BMOQ as long as I can meet the above standards? I can/will be able to barely meet these standards by this July or August, but I am worried if the actual training will be  a lot more physically demanding than this standard. I heard that trainees will be asked to complete a 2.4km run as well as 5km run? and march 13km in full gear and whatnot.
> 
> I am 163cm tall and weigh 45kg. I know I am underweight but I am an extreme ectomorph and I cannot gain weight nor muscles no matter how hard I try. I guess being thin is my natural thing.
> I am really a non-athletic person. In the high-school PE class, I was often the last to come in when we did laps around the school, and yes even among women. But I didn't really try my best then.
> 
> You might try to tell me that then being a soldier is not really my thing but I really want this career (I want to become an intelligence officer), I am mentally and intellectually strong enough (just not physically strong enough), and want live a kind of life that overcomes difficult challenges with efforts. What's the fun in life if I challenge myself with only the easy stuff? lol
> 
> Anyways I have about 4-5 months to prepare for the BMQ. Do you think this time is enough or should I take longer?
> What is the likely chance that the used-to-be-the-weakest girl in high school will survive the BMQ after 4-5months of intense training at home?
> Am I dreaming something unrealistic? Please be honest.
> 
> Right now, I can barely pass stage 4 in the 20m shuttle run, my handgrip (combined) is barely over 50, can easily do 15 sit ups but can only do 1 push up at this time.
> I am 24 years old btw.



Certain aspects of the FORCE are absolutely more difficult if one is underweight and under-tall (mostly the drag from my experience), simply because the more weight and leverage from both one has to put behind it the easier it is--But far from impossible. Good technique is important.

That being said, I was on pl with females who were under 5' in height and only around 100-110lbs, if that. They ended up graduating, but spent time on TRP in order to build up their strength and/or technique--mostly technique, they were in good shape. (Training Reintegration Program: platoon for injured recruits, or those who couldn't pass their FORCE for whatever reason.) Ideally, you'll want to avoid this route. Injuries during course happen unfortunately, but your condition upon arriving to BMQ/BMOQ is completely up to you.  

I'm 5'2" and have never failed my FORCE, even when my fitness level was at its worst. (post-injury) Rucking was difficult for me though. The 13km march doesn't exist anymore, but you'll still need to carry weight for varying distances and up and down stairs multiple times. Cardio, good core and upper-body strength are essential. (I wasn't in bad shape when I joined, but there was certainly room for improvement. That's one of my biggest regrets--not being better prepared.) Take the time you need to get in excellent shape beforehand, not just good/average. If you're not well-prepared you'll stress your body more easily and be much more prone to injury. Yes, even people who are in good shape sustain injury during course sometimes, but the worse shape you're in, the greater chance you have of getting hurt. There are a ton of excellent running programs online, as well as schedules for building push-up capability, and other key-components of strength-training. Core strength is huge. Carrying weight will be exceptionally taxing on your body (even for short distances) without it. I know it's easier said than done, but like I said, it's entirely in your own hands. Strength-training is a must. 

4-5mths prep time isn't enough IMO. From what you've described, you're basically wanting to go from close to zero to BMQ/BMOQ shape in that time frame, which means you're going to have to be working out 4-5 days/wk consistently, cardio & strength. So that means donating a good 60-90mins minimum per workout session. And don't forget about altering/adjusting your diet adequately in order to sustain your workout regime and build muscle as well. I'm willing to bet that you'll experience at least a couple of set-backs due to injury, illness, personal schedule, etc during that time frame. All of which could significantly hinder/set-back any progress you've made. I wouldn't go any less than 6months prep time. If you'd already had a stable enough physical foundation from which to build upon, it would be different. But again, from your own description you're starting from very low capability. This isn't something you'll want to rush.


----------



## Dark Chivalry

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> I am worried if the actual training will be  a lot more physically demanding than this standard.
> 
> I am 163cm tall and weigh 45kg. I know I am underweight but I am an extreme ectomorph and I cannot gain weight nor muscles no matter how hard I try. I guess being thin is my natural thing.
> I am really a non-athletic person.
> 
> I didn't really try my best then.
> 
> Anyways I have about 4-5 months to prepare for the BMQ. Do you think this time is enough or should I take longer?
> What is the likely chance that the used-to-be-the-weakest girl in high school will survive the BMQ after 4-5months of intense training at home?
> Am I dreaming something unrealistic? Please be honest.
> 
> Right now, I can barely pass stage 4 in the 20m shuttle run, my handgrip (combined) is barely over 50, can easily do 15 sit ups but can only do 1 push up at this time.
> I am 24 years old btw.



The minimum standard is not adequate preparation for course, at all. As previously mentioned, TRP platoon is a constant institution at CFLRS. It is designed to get candidates fit for the next session of BMQ/BMOQ that they will be medically cleared for. You workout twice a day, and depending on why you're in TRP, your workout routine will work with injuries or be designed specifically to train you up for success. It often incorporates specific exercises to help you get better at the FORCE test and the fitness aspects that Basic challenges. The number one thing that TRP provides is *structure*. If you can blast your body and eat healthy for the months leading up to your BM(O)Q, you can likely just get through the course. If you arrive underprepared and are not able to achieve the standard required, TRP is there to train you up to it. I'd advise anyone to do the work on their own, and avoid TRP, but it should not be seen as a crippling failure if you land there. There are always highly motivated people on TRP that landed there due to Murphy's Law and will be top caliber candidates for the next available session of Basic.

I'd say this all depends on how bad you want this career. I agree with the statement that being underweight and under-tall puts you at a distinct disadvantage, especially for the drag on the FORCE test. I can also say I've seen some very petite people drag about triple their body weight to finish the test successfully.

Basic is meant to be somewhat challenging physically and mentally. It will likely call upon every candidate's weaknesses at one point or another. That being said, your motivation will guide a fair bit of how prepared you arrive to course. Some people have inner drive, others need to find tricks to help themselves overcome procrastination or low motivation.

General tips:
Do not rely on supplements - you won't have them on Basic. Get used to eating healthy and hearty meals to fuel yourself. The average candidate on Basic burns about 3600 cal/day. You aren't expected to count calories, but start to do basic research on nutrition. You are far better off eating two hard boiled eggs and 250mL of water, than you are downing McNuggets, a can of Coke, and whatever supplements will make up for it.

Drink water - become one of those people that just carries a water bottle with them everywhere, and uses it. Course staff will harp on this relentlessly, to hydrate. Your body needs more than just water to function well, but most of the time water is all you have. You can mix powder Gatorade or whatever, but don't overuse it or replace water with it all the time.

Create challenges for yourself - walk everywhere. Get a comfortable pair of running shoes and use them. Have a friend take your cell phone, drive you about 5km away, and dump you at the side of the road. You'd be surprised how motivating it can be to have "home" as your destination, and there's no backup coming to give you a ride.

Get comfortable with your body weight, and approximately 40-45lbs. - Crunches, push ups, running up and down stairs, plank, think about body weight exercises first, and get *very* comfortable doing these. Later, start thinking about a 45lbs weight. The FORCE test uses sandbags for a lot of it. You will carry them around, lift them repeatedly...and on course it is no coincidence that your rucksack will eventually weigh about 40-45lbs.


----------



## Shrinjay

Hello all, 

I'm going to be joining the reserves and have my CFAT and fitness test in a week. CFAT, I'm not concerned about as I can study for that. However is there some kind of benchmark I should meet so I know I'm going to do well on the fitness test. Like how many pushups, situps, running times, just so I know I have the physical capability to pass the test? Is there any kind of benchmark?


----------



## dangerboy

The CAF uses the FORCE Evaluation for fitness testing. Here is a link describing it: https://www.cafconnection.ca/National/Programs-Services/For-Military-Personnel/Military-Fitness/FORCE-Program/FORCE-Evaluation.aspx


----------



## mariomike

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> However is there some kind of benchmark I should meet so I know I'm going to do well on the fitness test. Like how many pushups, situps, running times, just so I know I have the physical capability to pass the test? Is there any kind of benchmark?



Fitness for Operational Requirements of CAF Employment ( FORCE ) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/80513.950
46 pages.

See also,

Bettering Fitness Standards while Waiting for BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17044.100.html
5 pages.


----------

